# Help please need advice?



## xoxkaykxox

Hi,
I hope nobody judges us because these are circumstances beyond our control..
Basically a friend of a friend was rehoming a dog(rottweiller x gsd) although she is very small, definatly rottweiller in her, unsure about the gsd.
They didnt want her anymore as they were moving house and couldnt take her. So we decided we had a home she could come to, we have no other pets apart from 2 ferrets outside in a hutch and a massive garden and loads of space so why not? she was apparently 1 and a half although we have been told she is more like 3/4years. 
When we got her she was just out of season(so they say) and not spayed or been in contact with any males! However, she is growing a rather large tum and nipples, i have read that they can have a phantom and the previous owners were adament she wasnt near any males or bred but i suspect that this is lies as she looks very pregnant now. 
We are at vets on tuesday next week but if she is pregnant we are going to need some good tips and advice. 
We are really angry if she is pregnant at the fact somebody would just give her away without mentioning it as she could have problems and go into labour and we wouldnt have even expected it shows how much some people care about their dogs futures when they rehome them.


----------



## Freyja

How long ago was she in season it may be possible to have the missmate jab.


----------



## xoxkaykxox




----------



## xoxkaykxox




----------



## xoxkaykxox

IF they are telling me the truth about 5weeks ago but i have no idea when during the season she could of mated as they said she wasnt.


----------



## deb53

Certainly looks a strong possibility of her being pregnant by the look of her.

I would definatly get her scanned as soon as possible.

Good luck and fingers crossed she isn't.


----------



## Freyja

I would definitly get her scanned they will be able to tell you how far through the pregnancy she is and if it is still soon enough to giver her the mismate jab but I would think not it would be too late. She does look pregnant though.


----------



## archielee

She looks more then 5 weeks too me

Well done you for taking her in.. i hope all goes well


----------



## xoxkaykxox

:-( why do people do these things, what's the point in lying? Goddd! Has any1 seen a phantom pregnancy like this? x


----------



## Guest

Ring your vet and get her scanned. She may not be to far ahead for a mismate.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

I've read about mismate and while this may have been useful a few weeks ago had we known she could of been mated I don't think it will be an option now. If she's pregnant and she has that the puppies are still going to have to come out and if it fails and she births sick, deformed or dead puppies I'd feel too guilty. I don't want to cause the puppies any harm if there are any as I suspect she would be pretty far Gone by look of her, I know you may frown on this but I just couldn't do that not now, weeks ago yes. 
I just need some experienced breeders on hand if I find out she is on Tuesday and if not..phew! But until then I do wonder if any dogs have had a false pregnancy that looks like this? And if she pregnant will de fleeing and worming have caused any harm? x


----------



## luvmydogs

She looks afar too far on for a mismate. I'd have said she's about 7 weeks not 5, and by the look of those teats she may have been bred from before. Can you feel any movement? Poor baby.


----------



## luvmydogs

xoxkaykxox said:


> But until then I do wonder if any dogs have had a false pregnancy that looks like this? And if she pregnant will de fleeing and worming have caused any harm? x


Sometimes they can have a lot of milk, yes. But phantoms usually start when the pups would have been born. You need to get the deflea/worming stuff from the vet.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

We have had her 5weeks so I knows she would be at least that apparently she came of season as we got her so not sure how far she could be but I suspected about 6/7 myself going o what I know but if he is pregnant that means the previous owners lied :-( she was underweight when we got her and this "bump" has come from nowhere. Our dog behaviorist has said she looks 3/4 years and looks to have been bred a few times but the previous owners said 18month and never bred lol. So getting irritated by the lies they have told. I want to know if it looks like it could be phantom? Has any1 experienced 1 to look like this? I can't see or feel movement? x


----------



## Ditsy42

poor lil sausage, she does look pregnant and i'd say quite far on, why oh why do people do this, no need nowadays, and to pass on the problem 2 someone else well I best not voice my views I may get banned .............

Just as well she is with u and will receive everything she needs, see what the vet advises on Tuesday and good luck with her, plenty of folks on here will b willing 2 help u and give invaluable advice whichever way u go xx


----------



## ClaireandDaisy

if it`s too late to have the litter aborted, think about contacting a local Rescue for help with rehoming. It`s easier to home-check and insist on a contract if you`re not just a private rehomer.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

I already de flead and wormed her when we first got her :-( she had fleas and was under weight :-(


----------



## Ditsy42

xoxkaykxox said:


> We have had her 5weeks so I knows she would be at least that apparently she came of season as we got her so not sure how far she could be but I suspected about 6/7 myself going o what I know but if he is pregnant that means the previous owners lied :-( she was underweight when we got her and this "bump" has come from nowhere. Our dog behaviorist has said she looks 3/4 years and looks to have been bred a few times but the previous owners said 18month and never bred lol. So getting irritated by the lies they have told. I want to know if it looks like it could be phantom? Has any1 experienced 1 to look like this? I can't see or feel movement? x


My bitch has never had a phantom, however my breeder who is on here Ceearott has a bitch who has had phantoms, i'll mention this 2 her 2 take a look, I owuld expect u 2 b able 2 feel pups if she over 5 weeks though, and if she is older than they say and has had a few litters then it could well b a phantom, besdt eprson 2 advise would b the vet x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

I can't feel much her bellys pretty hard and I don't want to press too hard to try feeling..


----------



## celicababe1986

Sorry have no advice regarding the phantom, but wanted to wish you the best whatever the outcome is at the vets


----------



## celicababe1986

Have you got any pics of the whole of her? maybe standing up, front and side view?

luckily for her she found you x


----------



## luvmydogs

Lay your hand on her side gently when she's asleep. You can feel movement at about 7 weeks. There's no mistaking it, you don't have to press hard. It doesn't look like a phantom to me, my bitch has phantoms and although she gets the line of milk, her tum doesn't swell and feel hard.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

I can take a pic of her standing and from the front if you like, what's it for? x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

She's asleep now so tried that but nothing, it's just like it's all water? x


----------



## luvmydogs

xoxkaykxox said:


> She's asleep now so tried that but nothing, it's just like it's all water? x


How long has it been like that? You have to put your hand there for a while, and be patient. It depends how far on she is though.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Erm last couple of days she's got alot bigger. If she wasn't having many like 1 or 2 would you still feel it? x


----------



## swarthy

Freyja said:


> I would definitly get her scanned they will be able to tell you how far through the pregnancy she is and if it is still soon enough to giver her the mismate jab but I would think not it would be too late. She does look pregnant though.


She looks very pregnant to me  many of the larger breeds don't even start showing until they are over 5/6 weeks (my Labs certainly don't) hope you get some answers at the vets - I suspect also definitely too late for a mismate 



xoxkaykxox said:


> Erm last couple of days she's got alot bigger. If she wasn't having many like 1 or 2 would you still feel it? x


Having known of a couple of people with Labs who have had singletons - in some instances, they have even doubted the bitch is pregnant - so I think it would be safe to say there is more than one or two in there !!


----------



## karmidale

I have been breeding for over 30 years and that looks like one very "in whelp" bitch to me and far too gone for any jab. I would have a scan to confirm 100% but there is no doubt in my mind. PM me your details ie phone number and I will talk things through with you if you would like me to.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Just looking at her in her picture I would say she is definately around 7 weeks, they dont usually start showing until around 6 weeks, but she defo looks to be pregnant, I too think she have been bred before her nipples are very large for a first pregnancy. You should be able to feel some movement in the fullest part of the belly, keep your hand on her side for a while as she is sleeping and see if you can feel soft movements or fluttering under your palm. Never have a phanthom so cant give any advice. Start giving her good quality puppy food now, dont give any suppliments as the puppy food will have it ALL in there. Get a very large box ready so she gets used to getting and out of it (ready for whelping)and she knows it is her place to have them, lots and lots of newspapers to line the box as she will scratch and dig into the papers and shred them as she is in labour. I would defo get her scanned so they can see how many she may be carrying, ruling out any singletons. Good luck with the vets on Tuesday.


----------



## karmidale

Forgot to say whilst she is settled relaxed and sleeping leave the palm of your hand on her lower belly for some time and if you feel a little one kicking .. you will know for sure!


----------



## celicababe1986

xoxkaykxox said:


> I can take a pic of her standing and from the front if you like, what's it for? x


I am just being nosey If I am completly honest....


----------



## xoxkaykxox

haha ok then I'll try n put 1 on in abit x


----------



## babycham2002

I'm afraid that looks like one very pregnant bitch to me. My bitch has had a phantom, definitely didn't look like that.
Too far for a mismate I would expect.

At least you have come to the right place, there is some very experienced people on here.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Well I hope it was but it's seeming more and more likely I've been thrown in at the deep end with a pregnant dog and no supplies :-( I actually feel sick


----------



## swarthy

xoxkaykxox said:


> Well I hope it was but it's seeming more and more likely I've been thrown in at the deep end with a pregnant dog and no supplies :-( I actually feel sick


I have had a bitch have a phantom where she did actually look pregnant - to the extent I became convinced my boy had got to her, even though I knew he hadn't (and I do breed - but it shocked me) - however - I do suspect such scenarios are quite rare.

Firstly, you need to get her checked out at the vets so you know for definite - they should hopefully be able to give you an indication of where in her pregnancy she is - hence giving you an idea of when she is due.

You are going to need someone to be around at the time she gives birth and ideally for a good few weeks afterwards - I ensure someone is at home with my bitches for around a week before and the entire 8 weeks after the babies are born.

You need to invest in "the Book of the Bitch" by JM Evans and Kay White - Book of the Bitch: Amazon.co.uk: J.M. Evans, Kay White: Books

If you don't want to buy it, you could always see if they have a copy in your local library.

I would also have a good read through the relevant parts of Tanya's website

Thinking Of Breeding Your Dog?

You are going to need a fair bit of kit - some you may be able to borrow - but others you will have to make or buy - but I would hold off on that until you know for definite.

As for homing the puppies - hopefully someone can point you in the direction of a breed rescue who should be able to help in terms of finding suitable owners and homes.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Once you know how far along she is, I think prob 7 weeks start to feed her on good quality puppy food, no need for extra supplements as the puppy food will have it all in there. If she is around 7 weeks? then start to give her 3 meals a day as she gets bigger increase her meals per day but less amount, as she wont want to eat too much due to the size of the stomach and puppies squishing her stomach.
It is natural for the bitch to go off food a day or so before whelping. Get someone to stay with you closer to the end of her pregnancy and someone to help you keep an eye on the puppies and mum after the birth. My dog was in her box alongside my bed, I became such a light sleeper around the end as I knew she was nearing the time. My dog ate her food right up the to time of whelping and was running around like a looney with my other dogs so she wasnt text book". On the day she goes into labour phone the vet to let them know she have started, have a pen and notebook to write down notes on the day she starts, it is easy to forget things in a panic or a worry. I hope everything goes ok for you, keep us all updated xx


----------



## Blondie

I have had the pleasure of owning a rottie bitch that had a phantom so good, we actually thought she was going into labour on the due day!!!

I have to say though, this is rare and she deffo looks preggers to me!

I would echo everything Swarthy has said - if you want any feeding advice, please PM me and I will help ya, seeing as I breed rotties and feed my bitches accordingly. I dont suppose you have any way of knowing what breed the Sire might be????

Also, being nosey here, but where do you live?? I might be able to help with whelping if you live near me.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

I live in Stockport and no clue as they said she hasn't been near a male :-(


----------



## Blondie

xoxkaykxox said:


> I live in Stockport and no clue as they said she hasn't been near a male :-(


Ooh, you are a bit far from me to help hun!! Sorry!!


----------



## Guest

xoxkaykxox said:


> I live in Stockport and no clue as they said she hasn't been near a male :-(


You dont live that far from me.

Fit & Fertile Ltd

Do whelping supplies and they are based in Preston.


----------



## Blondie

Rottweilers In Need may be able to help you,

Rottweilers in need - Home Page

I know the peeps who run this and they are lovely people who wont judge you for the situation you have found yourself in.


----------



## pinklady

I hope all goes well x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

In what wat will rottweillers in need be able to help? does any1 know how to add pics to this without having to put them on another site 1st? 
Also shes not eating her dinner tonight only had a tiny bit is that bad?


----------



## pinklady

xoxkaykxox said:


> In what wat will rottweillers in need be able to help? does any1 know how to add pics to this without having to put them on another site 1st?
> Also shes not eating her dinner tonight only had a tiny bit is that bad?


You need to add them to something like photobucket first then copy and past the image code onto here.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

A photo from the front for whoever asked, this was her on 13th april x










A photo of her standing, taken end of april x


----------



## simplysardonic

xoxkaykxox said:


> A photo from the front for whoever asked, this was her on 13th april x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A photo of her standing, taken end of april x


Oh she's beautiful, bless her, like a little dainty version of our Bob
Sorry I can't advise on pregnancy but just wanted to say she's landed on her feet having you taking care of her


----------



## luvmydogs

pinklady said:


> You need to add them to something like photobucket first then copy and past the image code onto here.


I've never used photobucket for here - you just press the paperclip icon and upload from your computer. Simples.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

ohhh, didnt even notice that paperclip! haha, thanks
So does anyone know about her not eating much?


----------



## swarthy

xoxkaykxox said:


> ohhh, didnt even notice that paperclip! haha, thanks
> So does anyone know about her not eating much?


It could be that her tummy is getting over full - I have my bitches on about 7 smaller meals a day by the time they are ready to whelp (being Labs not eating isn't really in their vocabulary ).

It could also mean that she is nearing her time for delivery - I don't know when you have her booked in - but with her belly that size, her teats swollen and lacking hair - it could well be sooner rather than later - I really wouldn't waste too much time in getting her to a vets.


----------



## archiebaby

have you noticed any clear discharge from her lady bits at all? have you ever been at a birth ( puppy ) before


----------



## claire & the gang

My bitch had a phantom & her nipples grew & she made milk, collected things but didn`t in her case gain any girth.

She definately does look quite pregnant & i`d try to get her to the vet sooner than tues if at all possible, as other people have said she ould be even nearer to whelping than the 7 weeks


----------



## xoxkaykxox

I havent noticed but she very funny about her bits and cleans them regular lol. Yes i have been at a birth, although it was a pomeranian so alot smaller than ours.

edit: partners just informed me he saw a clear discharge on a walk last sunday?

Also whats the deal with walks, is it still ok to take her on her long walk on sunday?


----------



## archiebaby

xoxkaykxox said:


> I havent noticed but she very funny about her bits and cleans them regular lol. Yes i have been at a birth, although it was a pomeranian so alot smaller than ours x


you will be surprised at what you will actually remember there will nearly always be someone on here to help you but of course your vet must be first port of call if anything is worrying you. there probably is a good chance she has had puppies before ( can you see any scar on her belly to indicate a c section) and may well have coped perfectly well but you/someone do obviously need to stay with her now as you dont know her true dates you may well see a clear discharge after she has done a wee and as long as it is clear then that is fine, apart from getting her scanned now , you just really have to assume that anything could happen from now


----------



## xoxkaykxox

ok thankyou, im guessing its a no on a long walk then. theres a mark on her belly that could be a scar but its only about a cm and i wouldnt expect its from c section. oh and dont worry im at home all the time so shes got me not that im of great help but ill do my very best. I do remember the pom birth, her water went all over me lol the mum was brill apart from the 3rd pup was born unexpectedly when she was walking round which was abit of a shock but we caught it lol x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Also i know i asked earlier but i wormed and de flead her when we got her, will affect unborn puppies if shes pregnant? x


----------



## swarthy

xoxkaykxox said:


> Also i know i asked earlier but i wormed and de flead her when we got her, will affect unborn puppies if shes pregnant? x


Personally I wouldn't worm or de-flea a pregnant bitch - but I know many others do worm regularly.

TBH - there is absolutely NO point in worrying about it - what's done is done, you were doing your best under the circumstances, little knowing what was around the corner 

I can't stress enough about getting her to the vets ASAP - if she is near her due date - then you need to be following her around discretely when she goes outside for toilet etc.

Walking is good within reason as it will help to keep her fit.

Let us know what the vet says


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

xoxkaykxox said:


> A photo from the front for whoever asked, this was her on 13th april x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A photo of her standing, taken end of april x


She is a lovely looking dog, but there is NO WAY she is 1 and half, she is more likely to be around 4 years old imo. I think she have Lab in her too.
How is she doing this morning?. I have to go out but will be back to re read the thread xxx


----------



## nikkinuts

could be a phantom but if not she looks about 7 weeks pregnant which if this is the case you have about 2 weeks to get prepared. good luck and keep us posted


----------



## pop pop

realy think you need the vet to check her over as very hard to tell on pictures however although she does look pregnant ive attached a picture of my friends dog, she got her and suspected she was preg, all the signs were there, swollen tummy, milk, going off food but was just a very convincing phantom


----------



## Taylorbaby

oh poor baby  They may have sold her on as she had problems during her last birth? People do do this, I know Ive been there : 

She looks very small ID say rotti x lab possibly? I hope that the dad wasnt to much bigger than her, did they have any other dogs? 

good luck


----------



## Freyja

xoxkaykxox said:


> ok thankyou, im guessing its a no on a long walk then. theres a mark on her belly that could be a scar but its only about a cm and i wouldnt expect its from c section. oh and dont worry im at home all the time so shes got me not that im of great help but ill do my very best. I do remember the pom birth, her water went all over me lol the mum was brill apart from the 3rd pup was born unexpectedly when she was walking round which was abit of a shock but we caught it lol x


If she has a ceasarian scar she would have quite a big scar my Freyja had a ceasarian in february her scar runs all the way along her belly.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Hi everyone, can I just say to those of you who keep saying vet, she is booked in Tuesday! 
She's doing well still big though had a very moany Groany night last night and isn't eating as much food. I had my Palm on her side for about a half hour the other night and every now and smagain I felt a tiny pop though not 100% it was kicking but I can't imagine what it else it cud be. I've ordered a thermometer and we are going to make a whelping box after Tuesday if vet confirms. I got our friend who knows who previous owners are to ask them but no reply yet x


----------



## newfiesmum

xoxkaykxox said:


> :-( why do people do these things, what's the point in lying? Goddd! Has any1 seen a phantom pregnancy like this? x


People will say anything to offload an animal they don't want. Judging by the fact that they didn't even know her age, I would take anything they say with a pinch of salt and treat this dog as a blank slate. Get her scanned first, if it is too late for a mismate jab then nobody is going to judge you for coming here for advice. Perhaps they knew she had found herself a mate and that is why they wanted rid of her?

You have done a great thing by taking her in where she will obviously have a better home than her previous one. Let us know how she gets on.


----------



## newfiesmum

xoxkaykxox said:


> Hi everyone, can I just say to those of you who keep saying vet, she is booked in Tuesday!
> She's doing well still big though had a very moany Groany night last night and isn't eating as much food. I had my Palm on her side for about a half hour the other night and every now and smagain I felt a tiny pop though not 100% it was kicking but I can't imagine what it else it cud be. I've ordered a thermometer and we are going to make a whelping box after Tuesday if vet confirms. I got our friend who knows who previous owners are to ask them but no reply yet x


I think the reason people are saying vet now, rather than Tuesday, is so that she is not too late for a mismate jab. My own thought is that it will be too late, as I think these people probably knew she might be pregnant.

I don't know about dogs, but I do know that women who have phantom pregnancies feel movement and all sorts. A scan is the only way to tell.


----------



## Blondie

xoxkaykxox said:


> In what wat will rottweillers in need be able to help? does any1 know how to add pics to this without having to put them on another site 1st?
> Also shes not eating her dinner tonight only had a tiny bit is that bad?


The charity may be able to help you with re-homing the pups and provide you with sound advice as to how to rear them.


----------



## karmidale

Sounds like you felt the whelps kicking and that is normally only possible in the last week or two. For those on here who suggest the missmate jab at such an advanced state of pregnancy - for whose good is it to put the poor bitch through the equivalent of a human stillbirth delivering a whole litter of dead perfectly formed puppies as she will suffer dreadfully with her hormones afterwards. I doubt a vet would be willing to do it either.


----------



## newfiesmum

karmidale said:


> Sounds like you felt the whelps kicking and that is normally only possible in the last week or two. For those on here who suggest the missmate jab at such an advanced state of pregnancy - for whose good is it to put the poor bitch through the equivalent of a human stillbirth delivering a whole litter of dead perfectly formed puppies as she will suffer dreadfully with her hormones afterwards. I doubt a vet would be willing to do it either.


I don't think anyone is suggesting the jab at a late stage, just thinking about whether it is too late. I think it probably is, but then I know sweet FA about breeding, only what I have read on here. I think this poor dog was probably pregnant when her previous owners had her and that is why they wanted rid.


----------



## momentofmadness

newfiesmum said:


> I don't think anyone is suggesting the jab at a late stage, just thinking about whether it is too late. I think it probably is, but then I know sweet FA about breeding, only what I have read on here. I think this poor dog was probably pregnant when her previous owners had her and that is why they wanted rid.


I spoke to my vet about Mismate jabs and puppies being bred.. etc.. he said it has to be within 72 hours to be as safe as possible..


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Thankyou I to wouldn't put her through giving birth to stillborn pups she's been through enough without that and I wouldn't be able to do it either I'd feel awful and it would be something I'd never forget I won't put an animal through that. 
I wanted to ask do they find it harder to hold their number 2's in? As the last couple of days if we have gone out for 10mins to shop she's pooed, she's never done that before anybody know why that could be? Coz she was out in garden with us for abit before we popped out :-s and it literally was 10mins! x


----------



## momentofmadness

xoxkaykxox said:


> Thankyou I to wouldn't put her through giving birth to stillborn pups she's been through enough without that and I wouldn't be able to do it either I'd feel awful and it would be something I'd never forget I won't put an animal through that.
> I wanted to ask do they find it harder to hold their number 2's in? As the last couple of days if we have gone out for 10mins to shop she's pooed, she's never done that before anybody know why that could be? Coz she was out in garden with us for abit before we popped out :-s and it literally was 10mins! x


Well I know before birth they do empty their bowels more frequent and they are softer poops..


----------



## momentofmadness

momentofmadness said:


> I spoke to my vet about Mismate jabs and puppies being bred.. etc.. he said it has to be within 72 hours to be as safe as possible..


Can I add.. 72 hours of being mated..

And no.I haven't had a scare.. I was just curious with it always being brought up on here..


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Theres two different mismate injections, and risks with both..Like most - but the risks with an unplanned mating are just as high for pups and mum, just like a planned mating is a risk!

- deleted..Thought better of it!


----------



## karmidale

I don't know if you have had a baby but it is the same for bitches - the pressure of all the amniotic fluid and the whelps will compress the bladder and bowell thereby meaning she will need to empty herself more often as pregnancy progresses. When in early labour she will go several times in short succession.


----------



## bellababy

Good luck with the vets tomorrow, Hope all goes well xx


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Hi everybody, so we managed to go to vets today, Ebony has an infection :-( and she is pregnant but he couldn't tell me much he said thy are too big to feel how many now an it's way to far to stop it, can't figure a due date coz we have nothing to go off so it's watch and wait from now :-(


----------



## Fun Dog Shows

Aww bless her lucky she has you to look after her and her pups if she is indeed pregnant. She certainly looks it from the pictures you've posted. I'm presuming her teats were nowhere near as large as they are now when you first rehomed her? Sometimes if they have bred a lot they will look a lot larger than that of a spayed bitch though. I definitely recommend getting the vet to scan her so you know either way and can prepare if need be.


----------



## newfiesmum

xoxkaykxox said:


> Hi everybody, so we managed to go to vets today, Ebony has an infection :-( and she is pregnant but he couldn't tell me much he said thy are too big to feel how many now an it's way to far to stop it, can't figure a due date coz we have nothing to go off so it's watch and wait from now :-(


So it seems that not only was she pregnant when you got her, but that the previous owners knew she was pregnant. I do not understand some people - if you had not been such caring people, you probably would have dumped her in a shelter when you found out. And do they care? Obviously not!

Well done. Let us know how it all goes and when those lovely pups arrive.


----------



## vizzy24

Good luck I hope it all goes well. You will need to get her settled asap in a whelping box.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

I don't no about lucky I'm really nervous lol. Her teat wer big but not that big but vet said she's been bred before. Of course they knew how could they not they just didn't care her skin was red raw with fleas when we got her! 
I will be keeping you all updated on every twinge as Im going to need you all  
So the vet took her temp and it was normal, she's not eating much at all a couple of biscuits now and again, she won't leave our side and when we are sat in lounge she at our feet lay there moaning and groaning, normally she goes and stays out the way in the kitchen. Our son was eating dinner before usually she watches like a hawk and if he drops something she tries to sneak it, tonight he dropped noodles and she didnt even look in his direction. I can defiantly feel movement like very gentle little flicks on my hand or fingers. 
I'm praying they are ok and I can help her deliver them safely I'm surprised they made it this far x


----------



## karmidale

A scan would not tell you how many at this stage as they are too big to show up individually - it would only confirm an already known pregnancy. You have my number don't be afraid to call me if you need some moral support or guidance.


----------



## petzplazaUK

have you got her whelping box ready now hun? dunno about dogs because ive never bred them but my cat wouldnt leave my side when she was really close (wouldnt have bred my cat either but even tho i told my sister not to let her out because she was in season she did - when i was on my honeymoon, never left my sister with them again).
im sure somebody more qualified with advice will come along but in my opinion she may well be very close to going into labour especially as shes staying close,lack of interest in food and the moaning so u really need to be prepared, what a horrid thing to go through, hope somebody else can advise u better


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Puppies are playing football in there tonight definatly can feel them now! She's got milk too x


----------



## cloverfan

I knew someone who had several litters and she always said once milk was in pups would be born in one week i.e milk - monday = puppies - monday. obviously no known for a fact truth in this but just thought i'd say

good luck


----------



## karmidale

The timing of the milk coming in depends on whether this is her first litter or not. I find my first time bitches don't get milk until they are just about ready to go into labour whereas second time bitches have it well in advance.


----------



## Tanya1989

karmidale said:


> The timing of the milk coming in depends on whether this is her first litter or not. I find my first time bitches don't get milk until they are just about ready to go into labour whereas second time bitches have it well in advance.


Its fair to say as well that some bitches don't lower there milk until a few days after whelping, and some even lower it from 40 odd days. Every bitch and every whelping is different.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

well this morning ive had a boxer breeder round, she was lovely and gave me as much advice as she could. From what i know and what she saw she estimates 4-5 days approx..great, best go prepare x


----------



## celicababe1986

Good luck with it all


----------



## archielee

My bitch didn't have milk till her puppies had come


----------



## Lady.turbo.wrx

*
Good luck Babe,she's a very lucky girl to have you 

Take care,hope all goes well x x*


----------



## lewis_m15

Good luck with everything

X


----------



## Animal mad house

Good luck, cant wait to see the pics x :001_smile:


----------



## jayne5364

Good luck. yay for the boxer breeder, can't beat hands on help. Looking forward to hearing your news soon.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

lol im not looking forward to it, i pray shes a good mum and can do it all by herself...
Im so so nervous, im trying not to think about it to much until it happens. Other than collecting bits im gona need. Like the vet said we have no idea whats coming out not knowing the dad...could be kittens! haha xx


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Hi,
So im hoping some of you breeders can answer my Q's?
Like i said ive had a boxer breeder come round and shes worked out on estimate when D day could be id just like see if most of you agree or not?
So we have had her now 5 weeks and 4days, the week before we took her she was staying with a friend for us who only had a female there and she wasnt out of her site so thats 6weeks 4days, the girl who had her for that week said she bled during that week im assuming at the begining so going with that info the breeder managed to figure out the D day using the length of time she would of been bleeding and when she most likely accepted a male?
She came to 4/5days til D day? I can feel the pups kicking about quite strongly now.
I have also recieved the digital thermometer today so i can start taking temps but id like to know some tips for doing this? is it best to do this? and when is the best time to do it?
Thanks in advance x


----------



## Tanya1989

xoxkaykxox said:


> Hi,
> So im hoping some of you breeders can answer my Q's?
> Like i said ive had a boxer breeder come round and shes worked out on estimate when D day could be id just like see if most of you agree or not?
> So we have had her now 5 weeks and 4days, the week before we took her she was staying with a friend for us who only had a female there and she wasnt out of her site so thats 6weeks 4days, the girl who had her for that week said she bled during that week im assuming at the begining so going with that info the breeder managed to figure out the D day using the length of time she would of been bleeding and when she most likely accepted a male?
> She came to 4/5days til D day? I can feel the pups kicking about quite strongly now.
> I have also recieved the digital thermometer today so i can start taking temps but id like to know some tips for doing this? is it best to do this? and when is the best time to do it?
> Thanks in advance x


If she thinks its about 4/ 5 days til whelping. I'd be doing the temperature 4 times a day. From Fri I'd be doing it 6 times per day.

You need to establish a base line then one you have seen a drop of 0.4 or more, start taking it every hour. The over all drop is normally a drop of 0.8C or more and you'd expect labour to start within 24 hours


----------



## Horse and Hound

Well done you on taking in the poor dog.

Some people make me sick. Nation of animal lovers...my ass.

Hope it all goes according to plan!


----------



## momentofmadness

xoxkaykxox said:


> Hi,
> 
> So we have had her now 5 weeks and 4days, the week before we took her she was staying with a friend for us who only had a female there and she wasnt out of her site so thats 6weeks 4days, the girl who had her for that week said she bled during that week im assuming at the begining so going with that info the breeder managed to figure out the D day using the length of time she would of been bleeding and when she most likely accepted a male?
> She came to 4/5days til D day? I can feel the pups kicking about quite strongly now.


This has thrown me.. you had her 5 weeks 4 days, and your mate had her for 1 week, 6 weeks and 4 days ago.. and you assume at the begining of the season.. cause she was bleeding..

Dont dogs come into season be ready from around day 11 say and in the time she is ready to mate her discharge is clear/straw coloured .. Then they go back to red again.. So if this do has been mated your mate would have had it at the end of the season.. It would have been mated before your mate had her??

Please excuse me if Ive read it wrong worked last night and have had 3 hours sleep..


----------



## Horse and Hound

momentofmadness said:


> This has thrown me.. you had her 5 weeks 4 days, and your mate had her for 6 weeks and 4 days and you assume at the begining of the season.. cause she is bleeding..


Her mate had her for a week... 6 weeks and 4 days being over all.

So I read it anyway...


----------



## momentofmadness

Horse and Hound said:


> Her mate had her for a week... 6 weeks and 4 days being over all.
> 
> So I read it anyway...


Hahah I need to go change that.. it was what |I meant.. :lol: Im so tired *yawn*


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Nooo lol, ive had 5weeks 4days and a friend had her for a week so in total i account for 6weeks and 4days in which she was definatly not mated and roughly 6weeks ago(while staying at the friends for a week) she had the end of her bleed! lol. confusing stuff. x


----------



## wooliewoo

Aww bless her, lucky she found you and not left with the previous owners

From the dates id say she is just about ready to whelp any time now......and sounds like she getting herself ready too.

Is she going in the box yet.......although that isnt anything to go by, my girl didnt go in till she started pushing and alot of dogs wont at all

Both my girls had milk approx 36hrs before whelp while my mums paps had milk 6 days before so again no clues for dates

Hope all goes well for you and your girl x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

She is using it at night but she would rather be following us round. 1st temp check this Morning is 37.6 x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Just done another temp 37.6 again x


----------



## Tigerneko

Don't have anything useful to add  but just wanted to wish you the best of luck.... you shouldn't feel responsible or think that we won't agree with anything, this wasn't your fault and you have been a saint for this dog, she's landed on her paws with you


----------



## karmidale

37.6 is still a bit high for an imminent sign but there are always exceptions! Under 99F which I think is around 37.2C is a good indication of whelping within 24 hours.
She is one lucky girl to have you looking after her and her new family when they arrive. I will await good news in due course and look forward to seeing some photos.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

She was abit weird about 2am so did temp again and it was 37.6 again! lol. I'm feeling like they will be coming over the weekend but who knows x


----------



## Tanya1989

karmidale said:


> 37.6 is still a bit high for an imminent sign but there are always exceptions! Under 99F which I think is around 37.2C is a good indication of whelping within 24 hours.
> She is one lucky girl to have you looking after her and her new family when they arrive. I will await good news in due course and look forward to seeing some photos.


Its not the numbers, but the actual drop. Some dogs always hover around the 36.9 mark in which case they would be going into labour at anytime  You are looking for a drop of 0.8C or more, which normally stays down for a few hours before spiking.

If you notice a drop of 0.4C then take the temperature hourly until the bitch has completely had enough or stage 1 has started.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

37.9 at about 12ish. Do they look skinnier before birth? Like obviously still big but not so round? Like her back looks thinner don't no if I'm making sense :-/


----------



## Blondie

I would be keeping a very close eye on her now - I havent read all the way back on this thread - has she passed her plug yet??


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Why her temps not dropped? She does get a discharge but cleans it up very fasts I'm not sure about the plug. She just want to lie outside on the back door step today really x


----------



## reddogs

their back looks a lot skinnier because teh pups start dropping in to position pulling her belly down

good luck


----------



## Tanya1989

Temp drops 24 hours before labour. A few days before labour the belly drops and pulls tight on the spine, making her look skinny.
The plug looks like a crusty scab when dried and is found on her vulva and the back legs, but it can be missed on a dog who likes to clean herself thoroughly. Discharge is normal throughout pregnancy providing it is clear and has the consistancy of vaseline.

It is sometimes possible to miss the drop if it is between temperature takings. Its also possible that the temperature is taken incorrectly, for instance inserting it further than normal will make it look like a temp increase and vice versa.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Ok well I put the thermometer in an inch like I read to? thi I'll see the plug as she will clean it straight away.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

37.7, can see the puppies kicking about now lol poor mummy dog x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

37.2 this morning, the lowest its been so far!


----------



## karmidale

That equates to 98.89 or thereabouts so my guess is that you may have babies by this time tomorrow JMHO


----------



## staceydawlz

any babies?xx


----------



## lewis_m15

This thread has kept me riveted! It's the first thing I check in the morning!! 

Any pups yet????


----------



## cloverfan

Hope everything is ok? Looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Pointermum

No updates yet?


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Hi everyone, im sorry i havwnr updated i dodnt realise peoplw were watching the thread much. I apologise for my spellinf im using a new fone. So we are currebtly in hospital with out 1yr old son struggling to breathe we came in yesterday and hoping he wont need oxygen tonight so we can go home! My partner and neighbour are checking the dog so far no pups temp on sun morn was 37.2 went back up to 37.6 , yesterday morn it was 37.2 again and thats the last temp taken. She hadnt eatin her food today that was left for her and when a neighbour fed her some meat she threw it up and was sick again im praying she holds out for me cross your fingers xx


----------



## Lumikoira

Really worrying time for you, hope it all works out for the best xx


----------



## Pointermum

xoxkaykxox said:


> Hi everyone, im sorry i havwnr updated i dodnt realise peoplw were watching the thread much. I apologise for my spellinf im using a new fone. So we are currebtly in hospital with out 1yr old son struggling to breathe we came in yesterday and hoping he wont need oxygen tonight so we can go home! My partner and neighbour are checking the dog so far no pups temp on sun morn was 37.2 went back up to 37.6 , yesterday morn it was 37.2 again and thats the last temp taken. She hadnt eatin her food today that was left for her and when a neighbour fed her some meat she threw it up and was sick again im praying she holds out for me cross your fingers xx


 i hope your little boy gets better soon, these things always have bad timings. Is there no friends/family who could sit with the dog 
I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

No my partner nips home to check her and let her out and so does a neighbour so my partner will go be witb her if theres anything happening and hes with her overnight too x


----------



## dottylotty

hope your little boy feels better soon!


----------



## wooliewoo

Aww hun hope your little boys soon recovers.......my friends baby was in a few months back with a broncal infection, after a few hours on oxygen to get her SATs back up she home.

What a worry for you all round, hopefully things will work out and you'll soon be home to play mid-wife.

Sending hugs xx


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Thankyou everyone, we were actually in last week on sun night aswell. Hes not needed oxygen last night and they have managed to lengthen the time between nebulisers enough to try putting him on inhalers if he xan cope on those we can go home later. Ebonys still holding out at home shes eaten but apoarently tried to be sick which im guessing means she gagged? x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Thankyou everyone, we were actually in last week on sun night aswell. Hes not needed oxygen last night and they have managed to lengthen the time between nebulisers enough to try putting him on inhalers if he xan cope on those we can go home later. Ebonys still holding out at home shes eaten but apoarently tried to be sick which im guessing means she gagged? x


----------



## karmidale

Hope your little man is doing okay and that you all get home in time to be with Ebony. What a lot for you to worry about, thinking of you.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Hiya everyone, we are finally home on inhalors every 4hrs.and antibiotics 3timea a day and community nurses will be che king on him so fingera crossed he does well and wedont have to go back. Ebonys huge shes expanded in.a.few days her temps 38.1? Its spiked? Is that normal? Also lots of milk easily comea out of the 4back nipples but none comes from the front onea yet is that normal too? X


----------



## vizzy24

Glad you are home and your son is on the mend. I would call your vet about the temp going up just in case and pm Tanya. Are the pups still moving around?


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Yeh they are still kicking about ill do temp again in a mo make sure it wasnt a 1. Off whos tanya? x


----------



## amberspy

xoxkaykxox said:


> Yeh they are still kicking about ill do temp again in a mo make sure it wasnt a 1. Off whos tanya? x


tanya is the forum dogmidwife lol :thumbup1:


----------



## xoxkaykxox

37.5 now x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Not sure if she is online, but pm Tanya1989, she is very experienced. How many days is she


----------



## xoxkaykxox

No idea thats what the thread was originally about x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Is she off her food, is she going to her whelping box, 
I have paste this for you to read just in case there is no one one and you start to panic ok, make sure you count one placenta for every pup born, and if you are in ANY doubt ALWAYS call your vet ok.

Pregnancy in dogs last approximately 63 days (56-69 days). Toy breeds may deliver a week earlier while large breeds often deliver later. Two weeks before your dog's due date, begin to take its temperature at noon. Purchase a rectal or oral thermometer but use it rectally. You can lubricate it with margarine or KY jelly and insert it about an inch. Leave it in place for three minutes. Your dog's temperature should be between 101 and 102.5 Fahrenheit. When the pet's temperature drops below 100F she should deliver the pups in less than twenty-four hours.

Stage One of Labor:

During the first stage of labor the cervix begins to dilate and uterine contractions begin. These contractions are painful and perplexing to the dog. She will appear quite uncomfortable and restless - pacing, shivering and panting. She probably will not eat and she may even vomit. Some dogs whine persistently. Others occupy themselves building a nest. Uterine contractions, although occurring, are not as easy to see as in humans. This is the longest stage of labor. It generally lasts six to eighteen hours. By the end of this period the dog's cervix will have completely dilated for the puppies to pass. During this period keep the mother's environment quiet and calm. I usually shut them off in a darkened area such as the bathroom.

Stage Two of Labor:

During the second stage of labor, uterine contractions begin in force. As this stage progresses the placental water sacks break and a straw-colored fluid is passed. Placentas are expelled after each puppy or sporadically during labor. Pups usually appear every half-hour or so after ten to thirty minutes of forceful straining. As the pups deliver, the mother will lick the puppy clean and bite off the umbilical cord. It is important to let the mother do this, if she will, because through this process she bonds with her puppies and learns to recognize them as her own. The rough licking of the mother stimulates the puppies to breathe and improves their circulation. The mother will probably eat some of the afterbirths. If the bitch does not tear away the sac and lick the pups to stimulate respiration, the owner should tear the sac open, clear all fluid away from the pup's nose and mouth, and vigorously rub the pup to stimulate breathing.

It is not uncommon, however, for the mother to take rests during labor and up to four hours can pass between some puppies. If more than four hours have passed without a puppy and you are certain more puppies are present take the dog to a veterinary hospital. Also seek assistance if the mother strains forcefully for over an hour without producing another pup. If you see the rear legs of a puppy protruding from the dog's vagina you can assist the mother by gently pulling the puppy in a downward and toward her belly, ONLY do this when she is contracting. You must do this very gently because puppies are fragile and easily hurt. It is normal for many puppies to be born rear feet first or breach. When a mother dog is stuck in incomplete labor the first thing I do is administer oxytocin and calcium to stimulate uterine contractions. If the puppies are too big to pass through the birth canal or the oxytocin fails to induce successful labor, I perform a cesarean section on the dog.

Stage Three of Labor:

The concept of a third stage of labor is borrowed from human labor terms. It is a very indistinct period in dogs. Once all the puppies have been born the dog enters this third stage of labor during which time the uterus contracts fully, expelling any remaining placenta, blood and fluid.


----------



## CAstbury

Just caught up with this thread - what a star you are taking this dog on - and how awful of her previous owner to get rid of her presumably knowing she was pregnant.

Sound like you are going to be a mommy very soon - GOOD LUCK


----------



## candysmum

Just caught up with the thread. I'm no expert only had the 1 litter of 9 but i'll gladly help where i can if need be. 

Well done for taking on the ppor girl and good luck with your up coming whelp. xx

Also hope your son is ok x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Candysmum i recognise your name i sat and read your whole thread the other day lol wow it was long and got alot of interest. I couldnt find her last temps though i wanted to see if Candy had a temp like 38.1 before she dropped? Ebonys on average been 37.6 highest had been 37.8 until this morning when it went to 38.1 but its started to come back down so unless i took a dodgy reading it was abit odd. Shes huge now, moaning alot, cant reach her bits as easy, shes very fed up bless her i wish i knew her dates. Did you ever upload a video of the birth? x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

yes very annoyed at the people who gave her to us, id have a few words to say...sending a pregnant dog around a 1yr old for number 1 thats wasnt fair she would be hormonal n grumpy! and number 2 if they had her since pup and had to rehome due to moving somewhere dogs arent aloud why the hell not ask to stay intouch, i would! not that id move to the place in the 1st place! and we wormed and flead not knowing! her health not to mention the pups could of been in jeopardy had we not realised! Ive since found out they tried rehoming a staff(so if it was a he and not neutered and he caught her we are in for a great cross of breeds, NOT) anyway the people who it was rehomed too let it get out and it was hit by a car and they left it until after a few days it was peeing blood. Some people just shouldnt have pets! sorry for the moan  xx


----------



## candysmum

xoxkaykxox said:


> Candysmum i recognise your name i sat and read your whole thread the other day lol wow it was long and got alot of interest. I couldnt find her last temps though i wanted to see if Candy had a temp like 38.1 before she dropped? Ebonys on average been 37.6 highest had been 37.8 until this morning when it went to 38.1 but its started to come back down so unless i took a dodgy reading it was abit odd. Shes huge now, moaning alot, cant reach her bits as easy, shes very fed up bless her i wish i knew her dates. Did you ever upload a video of the birth? x


No i couldn't it was way too big then i had a laptop go on me and i never recovered it.

Candy temp was up and down like a yoyo. She had a drop but then i knew she was going into labour it was just somethign about her, she just was panting easier and didn't want to walk etc etc something was telling me. Listen to your gut instict she will let you know and you will know its time.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Same as Candysmum says, she will act out of character, you will know when the time comes.xx


----------



## xoxkaykxox

well at the mo shes just sleeping and groaning, her teats are like udders, huge! I dont imagine shes going to go off her food well maybe her food but not treats lol i hope shes not got too many in there! Its a very boring wait isnt it and so very frustrating having no idea of the dates i just want it over with now so i know they are all ok and i can stop worrying about the birth x


----------



## candysmum

xoxkaykxox said:


> well at the mo shes just sleeping and groaning, her teats are like udders, huge! I dont imagine shes going to go off her food well maybe her food but not treats lol i hope shes not got too many in there! Its a very boring wait isnt it and so very frustrating having no idea of the dates i just want it over with now so i know they are all ok and i can stop worrying about the birth x


you will never stop worring trust me!

I said candy wouldn't go off her food but she did i think it was about 48 hours before then she ate a little then that was it labour was there and she ate all 9 after births then some milk and well that was it. very long night! but so so worth it in the end x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

xoxkaykxox said:


> well at the mo shes just sleeping and groaning, her teats are like udders, huge! I dont imagine shes going to go off her food well maybe her food but not treats lol i hope shes not got too many in there! Its a very boring wait isnt it and so very frustrating having no idea of the dates i just want it over with now so i know they are all ok and i can stop worrying about the birth x


My Teigan ate food right up to first stage labour, and was running around with the others then went back to her box and did more shivering, did that a couple of times then she stayed in her box. It is nerve wracking though, but as long as you try to keep calm then she will be calm.


----------



## Tanya1989

Hi, I'm online briefly, but I'm on holiday so unfortunately can't stay. Yes, the temp goes up imminently before labour starts (an hour or so). But temp takings is an art and it is easy to take it inaccurately.

What are the series of temp takings?


----------



## cloverfan

Hey any chance of asking your doggy to sort herself out before I go on holiday friday morning?? :lol::lol: Seriously though am sorry you've had such a rubbish time these last few days I hope everything works out really well for you


----------



## Freyja

Not all bitches go off their food one of mine ate her tea at 5pm had another meal at 9pm and delivered her first pup at 9.30pm. She wasn't a particualry greedy bitch as the pups were born a week early we never really got as far as taking her temperature more than twice a day. I had taken it in the morning and it was normal then gone off to work leaving OH in charge. I came home walked and fed all the dogs had my tea and was watching TV when it became obvious she had gone into labour a week early.


----------



## wooliewoo

Same here..... Lucy ate as normal--i remember sighing when she ate supper, thinking another long boreing night on sofa for me . 
My 1st clue was the little shivers she had

Dont panic though, you will know when the times arrived and if your calm (ish) she will be too :thumbup1:


----------



## xoxkaykxox

I wish she would sort herself out before friday lol. Shes getting abit grumpy over her box now, im think im too tired at the mo to be anything but calm when it starts lol 
Heres the temps but 2days missing...
Thurs 19th - 
37.6
37.6
37.6
Fri 20 th 
37.9 
37.7
37.5
Sat 21st 
37.8
37.8
37.4
Sun 22nd 
37.2
37.6
HOSPITAL
Weds 
38.1
37.6
38.0
Thurs 
37.7


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Grumpy not wanting to come out? or not wanting to go in? good sign is she dont want to come out as she have come accustomed that it is her area now. Temp's not dropped alot really. Is she eating or have she gone right of it? You will pick up on her behaviour as she will be clingy, watch your every move, and some times looked spaced out, I hope she starts soon for you, you must be totally shattered and worried "WHEN" now. xxxx


----------



## xoxkaykxox

She grumpy as in when shes in she wants to guard it? 
Shes been clingy for the last week or so doesnt leave our sides really unless she wants to go chill in the garden for abit she likes to lie on the back doorstep. Shes starting to look very sorry for herself and kind of spaced out now and again but nothing thats making me think this is it. Iam shattered im up every 4hrs giving our little boy his inhalors and i also go check the dog, last night she pooped and peed everwhere so i had to clean that in the night aswell. x


----------



## wooliewoo

Dont worry you will be surprised where the energy comes from when the times ready lol.
I spent a week before birth on setee so i could watch her (and of course she was more active at night than in day!!!) and 2 weeks after birth.

Im sure she will be kind to you and have day time pups:biggrin:


----------



## xoxkaykxox

I need evening pups lol if its day time ill have a 1yr old and a birthing dog on my hands eek! x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

I dont think you have much longer to wait, make sure you have someone with you ok, you will need someone there with her if you have to attend your son. xx


----------



## reddogs

Don't forget that this poor girl has had a load of upheaval so she is probably entitled to be grumpy despite imminent birth

If she is getting a bit of a spaced out look then you are getting near - I am afraid I tried to take temps but gave up and tbh my girl was quite clear about the fact she was going to give birth all day before they finally arrived at night

Good luck, it will be over soon and then you can enjoy the babies


----------



## wooliewoo

Lol im sure all will be fine and everything will fall into place

Just make sure you got plenty of drinks and chocolate-----those 2am munchies are great


----------



## Tanya1989

xoxkaykxox said:


> I wish she would sort herself out before friday lol. Shes getting abit grumpy over her box now, im think im too tired at the mo to be anything but calm when it starts lol
> Heres the temps but 2days missing...
> Thurs 19th -
> 37.6
> 37.6
> 37.6
> Fri 20 th
> 37.9
> 37.7
> 37.5
> Sat 21st
> 37.8
> 37.8
> 37.4
> Sun 22nd
> 37.2
> 37.6
> HOSPITAL
> Weds
> 38.1
> 37.6
> 38.0
> Thurs
> 37.7


There has been no drop as yet, so the spike isn't really a spike as such


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Tanya1989 said:


> There has been no drop as yet, so the spike isn't really a spike as such


Yeah that is what I put in my previous post to the last one, but dont think she got much longer to go before it will start.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

I hope not, still nothing going on here, i dont think shes ever popping these puppies out! 37.7 this morning, looking like another day of nothing going on, i give up waiting now lol! x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Must be awful for you having to wait and watch her, she will have them when she is ready, she going to make you wait lolol


----------



## xoxkaykxox

mummy dog today x


----------



## celicababe1986

aww bless her, she looks ready to burst


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Click the pic and Watch near the left hand nipple and turn sound off its very distracting lol


----------



## dottylotty

awww bless she looks ready to burst, hope those puppies come soon!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Aww just saw the ripple of skin above the left nipple, they are still active at the moment arn't they. Hopefully you wont have much longer to wait until she start to show signs.


----------



## Tigerneko

oh my gosh i've never seen anything like that before! That is amazing 

Hope they arrive soon, it must be doing your head in not having any idea how imminent they are


----------



## Pointermum

Still no puppies :frown2: :frown2: :frown2:


----------



## wooliewoo

Pointermum said:


> Still no puppies :frown2: :frown2: :frown2:


I was checking at midnight and again at 7 this morning he he what we like:biggrin:


----------



## shells

aww bless her hope she is doing well n pups turn up soon xx


----------



## Animal mad house

Aww love the video, good luck and hopefully the puppies come soon x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

hehe glad you like it. Still no signs..poo! Shes starting pee on kitchen floor at night though so i dont think shes got much room in there now. And also there was a mucosy discharge on her bed last night that she then licked up


----------



## momentofmadness

xoxkaykxox said:


> hehe glad you like it. Still no signs..poo! Shes starting pee on kitchen floor at night though so i dont think shes got much room in there now. And also there was a mucosy discharge on her bed last night that she then licked up


OOO could be her plug..


----------



## celicababe1986

momentofmadness said:


> OOO could be her plug..


exciting stuff


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

xoxkaykxox said:


> hehe glad you like it. Still no signs..poo! Shes starting pee on kitchen floor at night though so i dont think shes got much room in there now. And also there was a mucosy discharge on her bed last night that she then licked up


That will be the plug, labour start should start with in next 24 hours and up to 36 hours, so keep close eye on here now. You should start to see the drop in temp very soon. good luck.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

xoxkaykxox said:


> hehe glad you like it. Still no signs..poo! Shes starting pee on kitchen floor at night though so i dont think shes got much room in there now. And also there was a mucosy discharge on her bed last night that she then licked up


That will be the plug, labour start should start with in next 24 hours to 36 hours, so keep close eye on here now. You should start to see the drop in temp very soon. good luck.


----------



## wooliewoo

:thumbup1: things are getting there now......just time to stock up for the long night (or 2) ahead!!! 
As she gets nearer she will wee more but you do need to try to limit and go out with her and a torch, she's gonna think she needs a wee but maybe actually ready to push!!!!!

Hope all goes well and quick for you both. Bless her x


----------



## momentofmadness

wooliewoo said:


> :thumbup1: things are getting there now......just time to stock up for the long night (or 2) ahead!!!
> As she gets nearer she will wee more but you do need to try to limit and go out with her and a torch, she's gonna think she needs a wee but maybe actually ready to push!!!!!
> 
> Hope all goes well and quick for you both. Bless her x


Yeah be careful with that one when going out for the toilet.. Make sure you see what she is passing.. Many dogs have accidentally had puppies in the garden whilst supposedly having a poopa..


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Really?? is there no signs of labour sometimes then? x


----------



## archiebaby

every dog is different one of mine, laid on the sofa watching me eat my kfc and out popped a pup no panting,digging, nothing you really have to watch them the last few days


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Shes just been out for a wee, loads more mucosy stuff came out like in a long string and then she was going mad at her back end coz she must of been able to feel it. Sorry for being so graphic lol x


----------



## momentofmadness

Maizie didnt really show signs.. Got very very clingy.. Then followed me out on the front and was squatting.. So I dragged her in.. I sat next to her bed she sat on my knee.. I convinced her to move and she promptly popped a pup out.. And never really stopped..  She had 9 and didn't waste any time I sat with her removing the puppies each time she popped another out..

All happened very quickly..


----------



## momentofmadness

xoxkaykxox said:


> Shes just been out for a wee, loads more mucosy stuff came out like in a long string and then she was going mad at her back end coz she must of been able to feel it. Sorry for being so graphic lol x


Thats not graphic for this section.. Shouldn't be too long now.. I hope your ready to sit up..  Because I wouldn't be leaving her again now.. 

And How is your son.. Hope he is much better..


----------



## archiebaby

xoxkaykxox said:


> Shes just been out for a wee, loads more mucosy stuff came out like in a long string and then she was going mad at her back end coz she must of been able to feel it. Sorry for being so graphic lol x


thats all perfectly normal some loose that from day 30
she may go into a sort of trance just staring , i nearly always use this as a guide that something is happening


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Shes just lay on her side snoring like any other night lol. Shes had her dinner aswell. Ill go get her temp now too....
Our little boy is ok, his breathing is better but hes still on inhalers we are just making it longer between each time and less puffs until he can go without and we have had to take him of anti biotics early as he couldnt stop throwing up on them x


----------



## momentofmadness

Well heres hoping he gets better soon...

As she had a real loose poo??


----------



## xoxkaykxox

37.3 thats quite low for an evening for her, not quite a massive drop though :-(
They all look loose now shes so big x


----------



## wooliewoo

:biggrin: Shes getting there, are you able to stay down with her tonight?? I dont think she's got much longer to go , my girl lost her mucus stuff a few hours before 1st pup was born. 

Loose poo.....another sign of her system clearing out ready for the big PUSH!!!!!!!


----------



## xoxkaykxox

lol yeh i can stay with her. Shes still just lay on her side snoring and groaning as per lol its a longgg wait shes really keep us hanging on. x


----------



## wooliewoo

xoxkaykxox said:


> lol yeh i can stay with her. Shes still just lay on her side snoring and groaning as per lol its a longgg wait shes really keep us hanging on. x


Get on that sofa and grab a few winks too........bet as soon as you settle she will start moveing about lol.....works everytime


----------



## xoxkaykxox

lol probably, just as im about to nod off..sods law xx


----------



## momentofmadness

xoxkaykxox said:


> lol probably, just as im about to nod off..sods law xx


For gawds sake.. next time you post.. better be for news.. :lol: every time I see you have comemented I jump on this thread..


----------



## vizzy24

momentofmadness said:


> For gawds sake.. next time you post.. better be for news.. :lol: every time I see you have comemented I jump on this thread..


lol  Good luck


----------



## wooliewoo

OK, thats it my last check in before bed..........hope you manage a few hours too, and tell miss when i get back online in the morning i hope to hear some news

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

Good morning :biggrin:

Any new arrivals today?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

So how is she doing this morning, hope you see some signs soon. No two dogs are the same and they dont always go to text-book. Teigan was running around like a looney and eating food like the norm right up the the time she started to get that hazy look about her, like she was stoned lolol. good luck.


----------



## celicababe1986

How is mum-to-be today?


----------



## xoxkaykxox

well we had lots of digging last night and this morning we finally have the temp drop at 36.7 woop xx


----------



## celicababe1986

yay!! 

I have to go out so will check back tonight.

Good luck!


----------



## archielee

xoxkaykxox said:


> well we had lots of digging last night and this morning we finally have the temp drop at 36.7 woop xx


that's a good drop..not long to go now.. bet she starts to have them at 1am


----------



## xoxkaykxox

lol thanks, im up all night then. She wont leave her box today shes came in the lounge once for about a second had a sniff and went straight back to her box. Shes been out and had 2 poops aswell. eeek im nervous now, please let it all go well xxx


----------



## xoxkaykxox

I do wonder what happend to the lady in the thread need some support please? she was in a situation like mine and asked for support from you all and has disappeared i was watching that thread for news :-(


----------



## wooliewoo

Hopefully not too long now then, fingers crossed that all goes well, which im sure it will and there is always someone around on here for advice.

Will keep checking for updates xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Thats a good drop, and the fact she is going onto her bed is a good sign, dont think you will have long to wait now for the start of it all.


----------



## Pointermum

oooooh is it starting to happen ? good luck


----------



## Stellabella

I haven't posted on your thread before, but just wanted to say good luck, I hope everything goes smoothly and quickly for you and Mommydog!


----------



## amberspy

not long until we see cute puppies :biggrin:


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Thankyou, fingers are crossed here for it to go well. pups are still active kicking about, dogs panted a little but nothing major, shes refusing her food but not treats and has done yet more digging, just go get her temp.....36.8. xx


----------



## CAstbury

Good luck - tonights the night by the looks


----------



## mia'smum

I hope all goes well with mum and pups!


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Shes just been taken out for whats probably going to be her last walk for a while. How long is it after the pups that she will be able to go for short walks? x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Shes back already, she did a very runny poop and lots of discharge so my bf paniked and brought her home aww x


----------



## sezra

I think we are all waiting with baited breath! 

Good luck when things start to happen. :thumbup1:


----------



## xoxkaykxox

37.2 now, is it normal for it to start going back up abit? x


----------



## wooliewoo

xoxkaykxox said:


> Shes back already, she did a very runny poop and lots of discharge so my bf paniked and brought her home aww x


Wouldnt be walking her at this stage.....could easily pop out a pup and as for walking after pups alot of people wait till pups have gone so at least 8 weeks to prevent any germs and nasty's being brought home to pups


----------



## jayne5364

I've been watching for updates, so exciting. Hope all goes well for you and your girl.


----------



## Freyja

If she needs to go out again I would keep her on a lead and only take her into the garden. Once it goes dark then take a torch out with you just incase she has a pup but thinks she wants to go to the loo.

I usually don't take a bitch out for a walk until the pups are completely weaned but with my last litter Freyja's babies Freyja would not go out to the garden as she had to go near the other dogs and she didn't want to go near them. I took her for a short walk just far enough for her to go to the loo and then wiped her over especially her feet, belly and teats before she was allowed back in with the pups.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

She was only taken on the field over the road nothing too far and they were only 5mins anyway. No other signs yet, any1 know if its normal for it to go back to 37.2? x


----------



## Freyja

Yes I'm pretty sure it does go back up slightly. I never got as far as taking Freyja's temperature as she had her pups a week early.


----------



## Changes

Is there any news yet? This is like waiting for christmas  x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

lol i know! come on Ebony! Shes digging alot, its quite odd to see because ive never seen her do it before and shes dragging it all with her mouth and get getting quite annoyed coz shes half stood on it lol im unsure when/if to take another temp? Shes had a few poops that are really loose and only little bits? x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Oh my godddd shes either having contractions or pushing, cant quite decide! x


----------



## Freyja

Sounds as though you wont have much longer to wait.

All bitches are different my neices bitch had pups 2 weeks ago, she was on the phone to me asking what to expect when she told me her waters had just broken. I told her to phone back if anything else happened. I hardly had time to put the phone down when she rang back and said it wasn't her waters it was a pup so either her waters had gone earlier in the day and she hadn't noticed or her waters broke and a pup was born staright afterwards.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

Awww bless her. Sounds like she's clearing herself out read for the pups :biggrin: just don't let her out your site :thumbup1:


----------



## Freyja

Its important that you don't leave her now if you need to go to the loo get someone else to stay with her for a couple of minutes.


----------



## deb53

Just popping in to say Good Luck.

Helped to whelp 4 pups this morning.....it must be something in the air

Puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuush :biggrin:


----------



## xoxkaykxox

I think its contractions it looks like its hurting her and shes trying to be so quiet bless her, she must have waited til our son was put to bed x


----------



## deb53

xoxkaykxox said:


> I think its contractions it looks like its hurting her and shes trying to be so quiet bless her, she must have waited til our son was put to bed x


lots of re-assurance for her bless her 

also make a note of when she started to push and keep eye out on any coloured discarge.


----------



## Freyja

They do try to hang on til its quite My nieces bitch waited until her kids had gone to spend the day with their gran.


----------



## celicababe1986

Good luck!


----------



## pamela Renfrew

Just tuned in....... What a great thing you have done for this wee doggy...... Good luck.... looks like its all going to happen tonight........ x x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

The first puppy is here oh my gosh xx


----------



## wooliewoo

Wow that was quick........stay calm lol
Make a note of birth time, sex etc and any marks so you can keep a record through the next few weeks. Also remember to count after-biths etc.

Good luck xx


----------



## Freyja

Stay calm.

Has she cleared the sack from round its face?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

I hope the pup and mum are well 

She didnt hang about! Just stay calm. Xx


----------



## xoxkaykxox

yes its boy and hes feeding, she didnt take the sac of i did it as she was too interested in the afterbirth and did 1 all mighty belch, eew but she did the cord etc x


----------



## Freyja

Good remember to count all the placentas there needs to be the same amount of placentas as pups.

Did she dry him herself or did you need to do it for her? Make a note of any markings so you know which is which when you weigh them.


----------



## deb53

Congratulations and well done


----------



## hazel pritchard

Congrats on pup number 1
You really are such a good person to take this dog and go through all this 
xxxxx


----------



## celicababe1986

congrats on pup n.1!!


----------



## wooliewoo

:thumbup1: Congrats and so glad pup is doing ok


----------



## xoxkaykxox

It was very fast, so didnt expect it x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

puupy number 2 is here and its a girl, shes not on a nipple yet though where as the boy was straight on x


----------



## Freyja

Give her time has she dried her?

Sometimes it takes a bit of time for them to start suckling.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

She keeps licking her yeh x


----------



## celicababe1986

she dont hang about does she :lol:
congrats on pup n.2 :thumbup1:


----------



## reddogs

Fantastic

mum will sort her out just give her time and don't worry


----------



## xoxkaykxox

no she didnt hang about at all lol, they are doing well, they have a long thin bit of cord, the cords are cut down but just like a long string peice is dangling from that, will she sort that later? x


----------



## Freyja

That will dry up and fall of in a few days watch she doesn't bite the cords too close to the pup.


----------



## luvmydogs

xoxkaykxox said:


> no she didnt hang about at all lol, they are doing well, they have a long thin bit of cord, the cords are cut down but just like a long string peice is dangling from that, will she sort that later? x


Yep, don't worry about that. Congrats!


----------



## archielee

Congrats on the 2 puppies


----------



## I love springers

Congratulations on the arrival of 2 puppies  and good on you for taking her in...


----------



## Angie2011

OMG!! i have been holding my breath through this thread! 
CONGRATS! :thumbup1::thumbup1: and well done you!


----------



## amberspy

congrats on the 2 pups


----------



## Lumikoira

Congratulations


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Still waiting on the others but heres a pic


----------



## Sakura-Chan

I've been reading your thread since the beginning. Congratulations! I hope the rest of the puppies arrive safely 

It'll be really interesting to see what other colours you get and how they turn out. The little fawny coloured one is sooooooo cute.


----------



## karmidale

Well done so far and many congrats. Don't forget I have given you my mobile number if you need some moral support during the night. I would take those markers off their necks and identify them in a book regarding markings at this stage as they will grow quickly and may strangle themselves.... just my humble opinion! Also Ebony may be worried about them.
Pups are born in "batches" so I would hope for the next batch fairly soon.
Two hours between batches is okay providing she is not straining to give birth. Once she starts straining an hour is enough before calling for help.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Shes not straining, ive just put those on for now and then ill write down what the differances are once everybodys here and i can see the clear differances. Its been over an hour since the last 1s now but shes not contracting or straining at the mo x


----------



## wooliewoo

xoxkaykxox said:


> Shes not straining, ive just put those on for now and then ill write down what the differances are once everybodys here and i can see the clear differances. Its been over an hour since the last 1s now but shes not contracting or straining at the mo x


This is nap time for mum and coffee break for you. As said usually 2 pups quickly then a break (dont panic--my girl took over 12hrs to deliver her pups)


----------



## vizzy24

Congratulations she may well be having a little break. Pups look scrummy


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Gosh this is a long wait it feels like years...


----------



## pamela Renfrew

Sounds like you are doing a grand job.... keep up the good work.. x


----------



## vizzy24

Are the other pups suckling this may help a little to bring on contractions, did she eat the after birth I think they say this helps a bit to (could be wrong though)


----------



## xoxkaykxox

yes they are suckling, the boy has been having a good squeak lol hes noisy. 
And yep she ate it, disgusting but id rather that and her get the goodness than have to pick those up yak x


----------



## vizzy24

I know what you mean it is good to let her have a few but they will give her the runs so I personally let Rosie have 4 of hers and the rest I manged to get out before she noticed. She can still get the goodness but hopefully not the runs(and believe me they are much worse after they have eaten them lol). Good luck I am sure she will start pushing soon. Rosie had a 3 hour gap before having her last 3.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Its been nearly 3hrs now i think. no pushing or straing or contractions x


----------



## momentofmadness

xoxkaykxox said:


> Its been nearly 3hrs now i think. no pushing or straing or contractions x


Congratulations on the pups...

Did you have any idea of how many you were expecting?


----------



## Taylorbaby

xoxkaykxox said:


> Still waiting on the others but heres a pic


yummy pups!! I wonder who the dad is!! lovely looking grey-one there! :001_wub:


----------



## wooliewoo

Off to bed now (sorry to rub it in lol) Hope your night goes ok and any more pups come along as quick and safe as the others.

Be thinking of you and the great job you doing .... Nite xx


----------



## xoxkaykxox

2 more boys just born, i wonder who the dad is too...x


----------



## simplysardonic

Oh bless her & her little babies
I'm off to bed too but good luck xx


----------



## momentofmadness

xoxkaykxox said:


> 2 more boys just born, i wonder who the dad is too...x


Just the colours suggested this too me..But staffy type..Of dad 

But who knows..


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Not the best mix of breeds x


----------



## momentofmadness

xoxkaykxox said:


> Not the best mix of breeds x


Probably wrong..It was just my thought out of the type you have and the colours you have on the first two.. Hows she doing?


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Its what we suspect too. Shes just had another girl and boy, thats 6 so far! x


----------



## momentofmadness

xoxkaykxox said:


> Its what we suspect too. Shes just had another girl and boy, thats 6 so far! x


My goodness is she throwing them out in two's?  
Has she settled again.. are you Expecting any more? xxx


----------



## xoxkaykxox

yeh she is throwing them them out in 2's lol shes settled a little i think there probably is but will see if i can check/feel if theres no more signs in abit. How do you go about getting her out to put fresh bedding in? x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

I can actually feel another 1 in there while shes lay down x


----------



## momentofmadness

xoxkaykxox said:


> I can actually feel another 1 in there while shes lay down x


When I had my litter I used paper under her as well as blankets.. And each time she was about to have another pup I removed babies and popped them in a fleecey blanket and popped fresh paper down, removed the old..As soon as she was cleaning new pup I popped them back Once all were out I gathered babies and encouraged her out and then did a quick spruce and gave her fresh blankets with paper underneath to soak up any blood.. 
May not be the best way..But I was concerned about the mess..


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Latest pics x


----------



## Jonesey

Hi there,

Picked up on this thread last night, glad to hear everything's been going good for your girl and her babies. Wow 6! I hope all continues to go well, she's lucky she found such a lovely home.


----------



## lewis_m15

Gosh! Been following this thread for what seems like forever! Sounds like you are doing amazing! Congratulations, the pups look beautiful xx


----------



## Angie2011

Aww! bless! sweet baby's i bet your pooped!  any more yet!


----------



## hazel pritchard

Hope you have managed to get a cuppa at least during the night,
Congrats on all your babies,


----------



## mia'smum

Congrats on your babies! Well done you and mum! Were there any more arrivals?


----------



## Pointermum

aww she had them, whats the final head count ?


----------



## vizzy24

Congratulations, how many did she have in the end?


----------



## jayne5364

They look so lovely alll snuggled up. Hope the rest of the night went well and you'va managed a little sleep.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Bummer I had family issue last night big time so couldnt come on, I am so glad everything went ok in the end, they go balistic when the dig in thier box don't they lolol so much mess  congratulations on the babies, how many did she have after? you did a brilliant job. Well Done YOU and well done MUMMY. :biggrin:


----------



## wooliewoo

Congratulations, you have both done a fantastic job:thumbup1:
Hope mum and little ones are doing ok this morning and you manage to have a rest.
They look so cute and will be interesting to watch them grow and see what they look like

At least they have a chance now which is more than they had if you hadnt got mum out of there.....well done:biggrin:


----------



## Freyja

Congratulations 

Sorry I left you to it yesterday I lost my wireless connection last night it often happens when its windy and although I could get on on my phone I couldn't make any comments.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

Congratulations :biggrin:

A big well done to you! :thumbup1:
Hope mum and pups are well and your not too tired this morning.

So the last head count was 6, i wonder if there's any more :biggrin:


----------



## celicababe1986

congratulations :biggrin: :thumbup1:


----------



## xoxkaykxox

I wish to god it stopped at 6 :-( just as we thought we couldnt have anymore bad luck them phantom pregnancy that proved real has produced 11 puppies how on earth am i meant to cope wen they are walking i havent got room not to mention the pee n poop and looking after a 1yr old :-( gutted why does she do these thing to me x


----------



## wooliewoo

11

Ok hun, things seem bad at the moment but you are very tired and emotional so everything is looking grim. You have quite a few weeks yet to plan what you are going to do......pups wont even start to stand for 10-14 days and mum will be taking care of them till then.

Try not to panic yet and enjoy your girl and her babies for now.


----------



## Freyja

11 thats some going. Can you get hold of a puppy pen do you know anyone who can lend you one for when they are a bit more mobile. If not do you have an old fire guard or something you can us to make a pen for them so they are at least contained for part of the day and to keep them safe.


----------



## celicababe1986

11 :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

Try not to worry, I know its a big shock at the moment.
You have time to get things sorted, try and just concentrate on mum and pups, making sure they are feeding well and gaining weight.

Try and get hold of a puppy pen or build your own, you will find your self thinking 'what was i panicking about'... You will find your self adapting to life with puppies with out realizing.

There are always people on here ready to give advice.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

I already am paniking i couldnt sleep all i could picture was 11 puppies running about all over the kitchen andit being full of pee n poop every 2mins and if we open the door them all darting into the garden...


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

xoxkaykxox said:


> I already am paniking i couldnt sleep all i could picture was 11 puppies running about all over the kitchen andit being full of pee n poop every 2mins and if we open the door them all darting into the garden...


Most puppies like to be clean. When I had my 6 they were weeing and pooing on paper at 3 and 1/2 weeks old.

Puppies like to have separate sleeping area, play area and toilet area. Yoy just have to keep on to of their toilet area so they don't run through it.


----------



## wooliewoo

When we had 8 pups hubby sectioned off park of the kitchen useing board, this gave pups room to play etc and easier to clean, we did use paper......so start saveing it now From what i remember the mess was manageable, mainily meal times etc and no mess in bed/sleeping area (they all found their own fav toilet spot!).

Now is not the time to panic about this, pups are new born and without being harsh and shock you, they still have a hard time ahead and some may struggle.......enjoy the magic of new-borns for now hun


----------



## Stellabella

11 PUPPIES - OMG!  

Congratulations on being such a great midwoof, sounds like she was in great hands! 

As others have said, don't think about it too much at the moment, mum will do most of the work, you mainly just need to keep an eye on them for now...easier said than done I know with a toddler...but you will manage! Try and rest when you can 

There's always someone here to give support, and I'm sure if someone lives near enough to you they can come and help puppy sit ...whereabouts are you?


----------



## Changes

OMDaze

11 Puppies  how wonderful x

If you need anything, at all, just let me know and I will try to help in any way I can xx I thought 4 was about as many as I could cope with lol 

I bet you are so proud of her xxx

Big hugs xxxxx


----------



## xoxkaykxox

I no, boxer breeder just came round and checked for cleft pallettes and told us signs to look for and to get puppy milk and maybe do a feed a day to help out but they are all happy, fed and content for now x


----------



## momentofmadness

xoxkaykxox said:


> I no, boxer breeder just came round and checked for cleft pallettes and told us signs to look for and to get puppy milk and maybe do a feed a day to help out but they are all happy, fed and content for now x


Blimey...

Sounds like you had a very tiring night..

Re where to go toilet I sectioned kitchen off and used big card board boxes through the night popped flat on the floor it soaks up any pee well.. 

You have a couple of weeks now to collect as much stuff for them to pee and poop on..  so get collecting.. 

Right..... Now we have all got over the shock..  how about some pics..


----------



## momentofmadness

Oh..And I burnt the used paper cardboard at night in one of those metal burning bin things.. Did it in eve so no one felt the need to complain..


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Sorry whos over the shock? not me! lol.
We have been recommend to give them like 1 feed a day to help mum out coz its a big litter, what do you all think? x


----------



## xhuskyloverx

Well done for taking on this dog alot of people wouldn't after they found out she was expecting and congrats on all the pups.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

first born x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Oh the previous owners have finally admitted that they locked her in a room with a staffy while they went out and she was in season! IDIOTS. convienent how they admit it now and welldone whoever guessed staffy, you must know your breeds x


----------



## momentofmadness

xoxkaykxox said:


> Oh the previous owners have finally admitted that they locked her in a room with a staffy while they went out and she was in season! IDIOTS. convienent how they admit it now and welldone whoever guessed staffy, you must know your breeds x


It was me..  It was the colours...

You know there are some right planks around..

Ok.. More pics..


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

xoxkaykxox said:


> Oh the previous owners have finally admitted that they locked her in a room with a staffy while they went out and she was in season! IDIOTS. convienent how they admit it now and welldone whoever guessed staffy, you must know your breeds x


What T^t$ 
It wouldnt surprise me if they start demanding money from the pups or even wanting a pup!!

You have done a fab job xx


----------



## new westie owner

Well done taking this poor dog in good luck with puppies


----------



## simplysardonic

xoxkaykxox said:


> Oh the previous owners have finally admitted that they locked her in a room with a staffy while they went out and she was in season! IDIOTS. convienent how they admit it now and welldone whoever guessed staffy, you must know your breeds x


What muppets people like this should never own animals
Congratulations on the beautiful puppies, you're an angel for giving them a better start in life than her original owners


----------



## Jonesey

Oh my. 11! Well God never gives you more than you can handle (or something to that effect). You'll get through it.

And they are lovely little puppies.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

yes well i should hope Karma will bite them in the bum. Why admit it after they are born though whats the point :-s pfft x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

We have been recommend to give them like 1 feed a day to help mum out coz its a big litter, what do you all think? x


----------



## momentofmadness

xoxkaykxox said:


> We have been recommend to give them like 1 feed a day to help mum out coz its a big litter, what do you all think? x


I dont think that is a bad idea..


----------



## pearl Button

Ive been following your thread for days and just want to say ' well done' and Im sure you will find a way to cope but 11


----------



## CAstbury

Congratulations - what a BIG litter!

You should be proud of yourself - giving this girl a new home and now taking on her pups.

I'm sure you will do a great job - but you are going to have your hands full for the next couple of months!

I hope the people that gave her up arent wanting one of the pups


----------



## xoxkaykxox

No they dont and they wouldnt get nr them if they wanted too these pups are going to the best homes i can find. Not someone who gets rid of their dogs for daft excuses and locks a dog in season in with a male and then lies and give the pregnant mum to a home with a baby and not warn them she may be grumpy and hormonal with him. If i knew who they were they would be getting an ear bashing not a puppy! x


----------



## celicababe1986

well done to you!!


----------



## Angie2011

WhooHoo! congrats! Hun well done and to mummy to! :thumbup1:

Hun if you need a little financial support for future Mummy food n puppy food, to stock up on! PM me your address!  it wont be a huge amount!  but every little can help! 
just let me know....HUGS!! 

PS! scrummy baby's 
PPS! don't be embarrasst to ask, this was not your fault and you where put in this situation!


----------



## dagny0823

My goodness, I went to bed and there were 6! 

I just had to weigh in here and tell you that you are truly an angel. The people who rehomed that poor dog are such scum. How cruel and thoughtless they are, and while it's meant a lot (understatement of the century) of work and worry for you, with more to come, I'm glad she's with you. People like them make me so angry and they don't deserve to even be allowed to have pets. 

I know you've got your work cut out for you, but try to enjoy them. It's only a couple of months really and then they're gone. You are a wonderful wonderful person to take this on and give them all a home and I wish there were lots more like you in the world.


----------



## archielee

Angie2011 said:


> WhooHoo! congrats! Hun well done and to mummy to! :thumbup1:
> 
> Hun if you need a little financial support for future Mummy food n puppy food, to stock up on! PM me your address!  it wont be a huge amount!  but every little can help!
> just let me know....HUGS!!
> 
> PS! scrummy baby's
> PPS! don't be embarrasst to ask, this was not your fault and you where put in this situation!


Aww that is so nice of you  i too will be willing to help out with food too


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Oh i cant take any money, thankyou for the offer but im sure we will cope i hope so anyway though i dnt no what to say, v.kind of you. It makes me want to cry
you have all been so nice and reassuring although the eclampsia thread has now worried me even more :-( 
Theres so much i dont know x


----------



## Angie2011

archielee said:


> Aww that is so nice of you  i too will be willing to help out with food too


Aww! thats sweet of you Hun! i think if we can give a little, it would help take a little worry away for the op, trying to cope with this situation (that she has found herself in) and trying to take care of her wee one! 
I think she is a STAR! for trying,


----------



## Angie2011

xoxkaykxox said:


> Oh i cant take any money, thankyou for the offer but im sure we will cope i hope so anyway though i dnt no what to say, v.kind of you. It makes me want to cry
> you have all been so nice and reassuring although the eclampsia thread has now worried me even more :-(
> Theres so much i dont know x


Oh Hun! PLEASE! take us up on our offer! PLEASE! you would be helping me out by giving me a FEEL GOOD! feeling that i so much need right now!!!


----------



## Bijou

> you have all been so nice and reassuring although the eclampsia thread has now worried me even more :-(
> Theres so much i dont know x


....sorry did'nt mean to make you worry - call your vet for advice on how to avoid this - what happened to my bitch is pretty rare and she's completely fine now after the calcium injection .

Just to add my congratulations - what you've done for this poor girl is just great - enjoy your pups they grow so quickly and although it's hard work it's also great fun - a quick tip - start collecting as much newspaper as you can NOW !!! :biggrin:


----------



## archielee

xoxkaykxox said:


> Oh i cant take any money, thankyou for the offer but im sure we will cope i hope so anyway though i dnt no what to say, v.kind of you. It makes me want to cry
> you have all been so nice and reassuring although the eclampsia thread has now worried me even more :-(
> Theres so much i dont know x


What food are you feeding mum on?


----------



## reddogs

Very well done you - 11! enjoy the next couple of weeks and start sorting out paper etc for when they are moving around

Can I suggest contacting one of the food companies, explain what has happened and see if you can get a sack of good quality puppy food from them - every little helps

If you can get a pen or as someone else said separate a part of your kitchen off then that will be helpful for you - try seeing if one of the flooring companies will give you some big cut off bits of lino if you have to have them on your carpet to protect it if you can't use the kitchen.

Have you spoken to someone like the dogs trust or your local rescue to see if they have people looking for puppies and can help you with homing them?

and if the scum that abandoned this poor girl ask for money etc tell them in no uncertain terms where to put that request and ask them for the money it has cost you to look after the mum and puppies


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Good idea! Ive just emailed a few food companies so i will let you know the results hopefully they will be feeling kind! We gave the pups and mum some Lactol before, is it ok to use that? i know its recommended to use better brands as Lactols for a range of animals but if its only to supplement once a day it should be ok shouldnt it? Mums had some calcium tablets aswell i hope they help her x


----------



## Taylorbaby

11 pups!!  good luck... lol!! :cornut: So they will be rotti x lab x staffy? (if dad was a full staff)

blimey that is some breed! They are gorgeous pups! :001_wub: lovely colours! 

Have the previous owners said that they want her back or apup? I find that once they have kittens/pups the previous owner comes crawling back asking for one after you do all the hard work and spend all your money!


----------



## bellababy

Just caught up on this, congratulations I think you have done an amazing job and am sure you will continue to do so. The world would be a far better place if there were more like you around!

Mine have delivered 11 pups this week too, alot more than I thought!

Good luck hun xx


----------



## xoxkaykxox

aww congrats your in the same boat as us with a massive litter! What breed have you got? Is there pics?
Thankyou for the lovely comments everyone i just hope we can do right by them and keep them strong and healthy.
xx


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Is it normal for her to occasionally pant today? or is she too hot or something? x


----------



## vizzy24

Hi Congratulations on your 11 pups. I know you are worried about what you are going to do but you will be ok. 4 weeks is when it will start to be more of a problem as far as containing them. What we did with our 8 was attach a puppy pen to the whelping box. We put a cheap bit of lino I think it cost £25 so they did not damage the flooring. The puppy pen cost roughly £35 from ebay but you may be lucky and get a cheaper one second hand. We bolted them together and we also put a sliding door in between the whelping box and the pen so we could contain them when we were cleaning up the pen. I have put a few pics on so you can get an idea (excuse my daughters stroppy look) of what we did. I think as you have a 1 year old you are going to need to contain them otherwise it will be to stressful for you. Good luck and I know its easier said then done but try not to worry.


----------



## vizzy24

xoxkaykxox said:


> Is it normal for her to occasionally pant today? or is she too hot or something? x


It is quite normal for her to be hot as she will be producing milk and the heat of 11 pups constantly on her is enough to make her pant, but keep an eye on her temp to make sure she has not got a high temp which may indicate a infection


----------



## hazel pritchard

Hi hope all goes ok tonight and you manage to get some sleep, hows your little one today? hope hes getting better, xxx


----------



## wooliewoo

Panting and some digging (not usually in whelping box though) maybe normal for a few days as the utreus goes back into shape.
Watch the calcium pills unless vet has suggested them as too much can be as bad as too little...........main thing is she gets a good diet, fluids etc, little and often i found Lucy was having something every few hours and loved scrambled egg---and yes lactol is fine for everyone (i gave Lucy slightly weaker than pups--just follow instructions)

There can be complications after birth but these are very rare and at least you have a heads up and know what to look for.

Hope you have a quiet night and get some sleep

Hope your little man is doing ok--bet he's gonna love his new playmates!! x


----------



## BeagleOesx

Wow, can't believe I missed all this yesterday! Congratulations on your arrivals, hope they are all doing well and you will soon settle down into a routine with them.

Talk about thrown in at the deep end for you, but mum & pups are so lucky you have taken them on - well done.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

I know, we are really are thrown in at the deep end its still quite hard to believe whats going on. 
Our son is doing great thankyou the nurses should be calling today to discharge him from hospital care  
We had a good night they were pretty quiet really, we got woken up by Ebony banging on the baby gate to let us know she wanted to go out for abit of a runny poop which is great as she didnt bang the gate to let us know she wanted the toilet when she was preg lol and if she didnt last night she would of left us 1 hell of a mess. 
The vets not suggested calcium tabs i got them from pets at home it says on it its good for nursing mums and pups so i thought it might do her some good as 11 puppies are going to be nicking her calcium, its suggest 4 a day for a medium dog do i think thats ok or should i give her less and give her some lactol instead? 
Cant believe how well shes doing its amazing and they must be getting some good full tummies coz they are so content x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Thanks for the pics Vizzy, i will talk to my bf and see if he can sort something in the kitchen although i hope our puppies dont get the big you must of had your hands full! x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Heres some individual piccies hehe 1-5


----------



## xoxkaykxox

puppies 6-10...


----------



## xoxkaykxox

and finally number 11...

p.s the food companies got back to me, 1s sending money off vouchers, another is sending samples and another said no ...x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Full up and fast asleep xx


----------



## petzplazaUK

aww gorgeous pics ,just caught up with this and it looks like all went well , cute little puppies , mum has quite a handful but she looks to be doing ok with them 

well done to you too, u had quite a surprise and you have coped really well


----------



## pamela 1601

they are soooooooo cute well done mum and well done you


----------



## xoxkaykxox

I was just wondering because im really paranoid, how do you if theres any retained puppies or placentas? her temps normal and shes had abit of bleeding but i know thats normal im just so paranoid x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Its ok, i phoned my vet...the scare that google can give you, sheesh.
He said im being silly shes eating and drinking and her temps normal and its uncommon anyway and even then its more likely to re absorbed if anything was retained. The main thing hes concerned about is eclampsia with such a big litter and hes told me all the symptoms to look out for and yes to give her the calcium tablets we bought and also he recommends up to 3 feeds a day to help mum so she doesnt dry up and try weaning them at about 4 weeks on crushed apple and porridge. Gosh im a wreck all of a sudden over my mummy dog x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

It is normal to have bleeding after whelping, she will probably do alot of panting which is also normal a it is her body settling back. did you count the placenta's? you should have one for every puppy born. Look for; persistent vomiting, dehydration, lack of appetite, depression, and weakness. These are all signs of a retained placenta, or even a retained puppy. Call your vet immediately.
Watch her temp, if it goes up then you need to take her to a vet for antibiotics injection. Any foul smelling discharge is a big cause for concern and you must take her to the vet immediately.
If you have any concerns then please phone your vet for advice ok. How is she doing today.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

xoxkaykxox said:


> Its ok, i phoned my vet...the scare that google can give you, sheesh.
> He said im being silly shes eating and drinking and her temps normal and its uncommon anyway and even then its more likely to re absorbed if anything was retained. The main thing hes concerned about is eclampsia with such a big litter and hes told me all the symptoms to look out for and yes to give her the calcium tablets we bought and also he recommends up to 3 feeds a day to help mum so she doesnt dry up and try weaning them at about 4 weeks on crushed apple and porridge. Gosh im a wreck all of a sudden over my mummy dog x


I think he is wrong there, ANY thing that is retained can become very serious and she would need an injection to expel anything inside her. She wouldnt re absorb a dead puppy at this stage, it will rott inside her and she could die aswel.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Yeh i thought that about a puppy? But shes not having any symptoms so i suppose thats a good sign? I think he actually meant placentas could be re absorbed not a puppy? she looks well anyway and is eating and drinking and looks quite happy, i may just be scaring myself with googles scary stories, i did count all the placentas bar 1 as a pup was born when we thought she was sleeping through a break and she was eating them so quick. Also i duno what im feeling for to tell whether theres another pup or not but im guessing if there was a pup she would be really poorly? x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

xoxkaykxox said:


> Yeh i thought that about a puppy? But shes not having any symptoms so i suppose thats a good sign? I think he actually meant placentas could be re absorbed not a puppy? she looks well anyway and is eating and drinking and looks quite happy, i may just be scaring myself with googles scary stories, i did count all the placentas bar 1 as a pup was born when we thought she was sleeping through a break and she was eating them so quick. Also i duno what im feeling for to tell whether theres another pup or not but im guessing if there was a pup she would be really poorly? x


Placenta's wont be absorbed either, IF anything was left inside it would rot over the next couple days and your dog would become very ill and she can die if not treated. persistent vomiting, dehydration, lack of appetite, depression, and weakness is what to look out for ok. You wont be able to feel for a placenta, an experienced breeder would be able to feel for a puppy as they know where and how to feel for one. As long as she is eating and toileting and dont loose any foul smelling discharge then she should be ok. Just keep an eye on her ok. How are the puppies doing?


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Ok, well shes seems fine at the mo quite happy, abit tired but other than that shes not showing any signs of being poorly, doesnt have 1 of the symptoms listed. Im just worried incase shes looking like shes doing so well and then goes down hill because ive missed something :-( 
The puppies are doing so so well, they are amazing, giving them all a feed takes some time though..feel sorry for Ebony! 
xx


----------



## angel a

Hi I have been following your saga from the very beginning, but have had little to add to all the good advice you have been given so far. Just thought I would question the vets suggestion of weaning puppies on crushed apple?? Its been a long time since I bred a litter of puppies, but I breed cats and never in a million years would I wean puppies or kittens on crushed apple. Baby rice made with puppy formula maybe? Will be interested to hear other breeders comments re the apple. Btw good luck with the babies, I look forward to seeing photos of their progress..


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

xoxkaykxox said:


> Ok, well shes seems fine at the mo quite happy, abit tired but other than that shes not showing any signs of being poorly, doesnt have 1 of the symptoms listed. Im just worried incase shes looking like shes doing so well and then goes down hill because ive missed something :-(
> The puppies are doing so so well, they are amazing, giving them all a feed takes some time though..feel sorry for Ebony!
> xx


She should be fine, you will know if she is becoming poorly. Glad to hear she is doing well and pup's too :biggrin:

Another member just mentioned something I was wondering about, crushed apple is something I have never heard about, I would think it would be too acid to give small weaning puppies. I always use Baby Rice mixed into a small amount of good quality puppy food, I also mixed in a little goats milk to make it mushy. The mum should be fine on good quality puppy food too and as long as she is drinking well and eating well she wont dry up.


----------



## vizzy24

angel a said:


> Hi I have been following your saga from the very beginning, but have had little to add to all the good advice you have been given so far. Just thought I would question the vets suggestion of weaning puppies on crushed apple?? Its been a long time since I bred a litter of puppies, but I breed cats and never in a million years would I wean puppies or kittens on crushed apple. Baby rice made with puppy formula maybe? Will be interested to hear other breeders comments re the apple. Btw good luck with the babies, I look forward to seeing photos of their progress..


I would totally agree, apple will offer no nutritional value to your pups. I would stick to baby rice, or soaked puppy biscuits or raw chicken


----------



## colliemerles

_11 puppies, wow,fingers crossed all goes well with mum and babies._


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Ok well the boxer breeder thats been helping me is going to come round nearer the time to tell me how to wean them and she has also said no to the apple  x


----------



## hazel pritchard

So glad to read that someone is going to come round and give you some help, wish i lived nearer you, to be able to help you.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Have you got a kiddies paddling pool, when you start to wean them you can put the mixture into a large bowl and place it into the centre of the pool and let them try it, there will be a mess when they start but it will all be inside the pool, just wash it out :biggrin:


----------



## bellababy

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Have you got a kiddies paddling pool, when you start to wean them you can put the mixture into a large bowl and place it into the centre of the pool and let them try it, there will be a mess when they start but it will all be inside the pool, just wash it out :biggrin:


What a brilliant idea! Im going to do that with mine now


----------



## vizzy24

I used dip trays to wean mine, they have 4 compartments and the centre helps as it is slightly higher so it does not just go to the next compartment. I got them at £1 each at asda. They are also so easy to keep clean and you can put them in the dishwasher to kill of any germs.


----------



## Binks

Try shallow cake pans to wean them. As for what on, get a good brand of dry dog food designed for weaning (royal canin maxi starter or james wellbeloved do a baby dog version) soak it in hot water then let it cool. They will get on just fine with that.

Sarah
X

Www.blueshoreboxers.co.uk


----------



## wooliewoo

I used frisby's with my lot......you want something shallow , but the pool does sound a good idea 

Never heard of apple but i did give mine carrots to munch on when teething


As long as your girl is eating and drinking and pups being looked after then i wouldnt worry too much about anything being retained. You know what too look for now so you will be on top of any changes if they happen.

Hope babies--both 4 legged and 2 are doing ok


----------



## luvmydogs

You have a couple of weeks before thinking about weaning, and thats when the fun starts lol. My bitch has had litters of 11 and 10 so I know exactly what lays in store for you. They will take over your life, and you will need help. A litter of 6 is totally different from a litter of 11. They just seem to need feeding and cleaning non-stop once they start eating solid food. And trying to do stuff with them individually is almost impossible. When its all over you will vow to never do it again (but I keep doing it - I'm bonkers) but it is so rewarding when owners tell you how lovely their puppy is and you realise all the hard work was worthwhile.
Back to the weaning - some vets talk such rubbish. I wean mine firstly onto puppy food which I soak in hot water first to make it mushy, then add whelpi or one of the other dog milks. Once they are used to eating, I put them on minced meat for one meal, scrambled eggs for another, and puppy food for the rest. When they get their teeth I give them raw chicken portions as well. All my pups have left with bomb proof tums lol - ie, they are easily changed over to whatever the new owners feed because I have introduced them to a variety of foods. But for now, just enjoy the fact that they haven't started screaming like demented seagulls yet! :lol:


----------



## Freyja

I use a tarpaulin sheet on the floor until the pups have the idea about eating food rather than wearing it. I use shallow baking trays for food dishes for the pups.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Lots of really good ideas and tips thankyou  will have to get a paddling pool! Its goimg to be manic isnt it!?! Oh god! 
Thankyou every1 who asked about our son hes of the inhalors now and seems to be doing great. X


----------



## xoxkaykxox

After a feed from us all puppies full up and sleeping, lovellyyyy  and Ebony decided to get up and stretch her legs and then just lie next to them i think she knows if she lay to close they would harass her again lol x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

xoxkaykxox said:


> After a feed from us all puppies full up and sleeping, lovellyyyy  and Ebony decided to get up and stretch her legs and then just lie next to them i think she knows if she lay to close they would harass her again lol x


Did she feed her babies with that baby bottle lololol  Omg! they are beautiful I love the minky colour ones. :biggrin:


----------



## xoxkaykxox

No we fed them with it lol x


----------



## BeagleOesx

Love your latest pic, they all look so content laid there with mummy laid close. They look like little chunky monkies already, they are all gorgeous.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

xoxkaykxox said:


> No we fed them with it lol x


LOL, Hope you put the Pampers on each one properly  they are super looking puppies and mum looks so well and contented. xxxx


----------



## shells

wow cant believe i missed all this, congrats to you and mommy the pups are lush and mom looks so content. well done hun xx


----------



## reddogs

congrats on your babies - enjoy that peace and quiet


----------



## xoxkaykxox

lol. Im trying to get friends to help me with the feeds each day they are taking more and that means its taking me longer to feed and i like to try and be done before my son wakes from his nap. Im struggling juggling feeding pups twice a day, keeping them on clean bedding aswell as doing our housework and washing and looking after our 1yr old, its hard work, i dont know how you breeders cope. On the plus side Ebony is looking great, so much better now shes not pregnant although she reallyyyy has the runs bad! All puppies are doing really well, we have 1 who alot smaller than the others but she has a little fat tum and she eats well so not too worried as yet. xx


----------



## Taylorbaby

xoxkaykxox said:


> After a feed from us all puppies full up and sleeping, lovellyyyy  and Ebony decided to get up and stretch her legs and then just lie next to them i think she knows if she lay to close they would harass her again lol x


oh they are gorge! Love the light ones! I want one!


----------



## hazel pritchard

Hope all is ok with you , your son, and Ebony and the pups


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Hi everyone. Puppies are going to be 1 week old tomorrow night/mon morning. Was just wondering, a couple have the runs abit? is that normal? Im guessing it may be due to the fact we are giving them a couple of feeds of lactol a day? Also mum isnt feeding as often as she did when they were born? Shes managing to leave them asleep in bed and come in the living room or the garden for a while and rest alot more now. I was expecting the more they grow the more they feed x


----------



## hazel pritchard

Wow nearly a week already bet its been a week you never dreamed you would have, sorry i cant answer about the pups "runs" hopefully someone will come along and help you out on here,
Hows your baby? ok i hope


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Keep chexking this in the hope someones had advice on the runs please? x


----------



## Tanya1989

xoxkaykxox said:


> Keep chexking this in the hope someones had advice on the runs please? x


Sorry, I've missed a few posts. Who has the runs?


----------



## vizzy24

Tanya1989 said:


> Sorry, I've missed a few posts. Who has the runs?


I think its the pups,


----------



## Tanya1989

vizzy24 said:


> I think its the pups,


Doh, just found the post.... its only 2 posts above mine 

can i ask why you are supplementing?


----------



## luvmydogs

xoxkaykxox said:


> Ebony is looking great, so much better now shes not pregnant although she reallyyyy has the runs bad!


Have you talked to the vet about this? You don't want her to get dehydrated.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Yes ive spoken to the vet, he told us to supplement as she has 11 so we are feeding them twice a day on lactol just to help her out as its such a big litter. I think mum had the runs from the placentas. Ive had the boxer breeder back round this morning and she said it normal puppy poop its just because they are starting to poop by themselves that we are suddenly noticing it everywhere. 10 pups are ok a few umbilical hernias. The tiniest girl is abit poorly shes pale and abit dehydrated :-( hopefully we can pull her back to full health x


----------



## luvmydogs

My bitch had 11 pups (she is a smaller bitch than yours too) and I never supplemented. She just produced as much milk as was required. Obviously she ate and drank loads herself. I would make sure the tiny one is fed solely on mums milk - make sure she gets a good feed every time.


----------



## pamela 1601

hi sorry i cant help but just wanted to say hope mum and babies are ok and the little starts to grow and get well soon xxx


----------



## xoxkaykxox

We have tried we usually put her on mum while we feed the other greedy monkeys but shes not taking so far today :-( x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Shes fading :-( is no one on who knows what to do?


----------



## dexter

take her to the vet asap.


----------



## Ditsy42

have u tried using a small syringe 2 get fluids in her til u get 2 vet?


----------



## celicababe1986

Vets is my advice.


----------



## canuckjill

vets asap they will give her fluids, I was lucky when one of mine was fading a breeder had the equipment and knowledge to rehydrate. If she wasn't here it would have been vets....The more your puppies feed the more milk mom will produce the less they feed the less she will produce unless the vet says I wouldn't be supplementing the others, you need them to keep the milk supply going


----------



## hazel pritchard

Thinking of you and keeping fingers crossed 
xxx


----------



## dexter

so............. any updates?? did you take pup to vets??


----------



## Pointermum

I hope the little one is ok, this must be so stressful for you seen as you never expected any of this  good luck with them .


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

I have just come on and read your post, how is the little girl doing, your best off taking her to the vets honestly no time to waste here ok. Please let us know how you got on.........xxx


----------



## Tanya1989

Sorry i missed this post. I hope I'm not too late


----------



## mia'smum

No news yet? Oh i hope all is ok.


----------



## Milliepoochie

Just read this whole post - Hope all went ok at the vets.

What an amazing person you ar eto take on this girliy and her pups.

She is a very lucky dog.


----------



## emma_esplanade

aww, i have been away on holiday and have just caught up on yout thread. hope all is well. and well done xx


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Some new piccies, eyes not open yet. 2weeks old on sunday how fast was that? x


----------



## ruth9

They're beautiful!


----------



## reddogs

aww look at those babies


----------



## vizzy24

what little beauties


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs

They are scrummy  I love the 3rd one :001_wub:

Mum is looking good. Xxxxx


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Hes my fav too he's the biggest chunkiest 1 lol x


----------



## xoxkaykxox

New piccies taken today  xx


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Thought id add 1 of the black 1s too, they are all so differant x


----------



## hazel pritchard

Wow they look great,
Hope you are ok and your little lad
You really are a fantastic person for all you are doing with Eboney and now her pups xxxx


----------



## xoxkaykxox

aww thankyou Hazel, they are doing so well which is good after our set back i was devastated i couldnt cope with the others going downhill too. Their little eyes are starting to open, well..not everyones! lol. And they are trying out their legs with not much success yet but we are going to go buy a paddling pool with the highest sides we can find to contain them for a little longer lol. They are sooo cute but im still dreading 10puppies running about i dont know how you breeders cope im sure im going to be pulling my hair our and the cleaning oh my gosh im washing dog bedding more than all of our clothes at the minute lol. Oh and our son is great, he was discharged from the community nurses/hospital and hes come of his inhalers. Now to go and get his 12month jabs..eeek! xx


----------



## vizzy24

They look gorgeous If I were you I would go straight for a pen opposed to a paddling pool as 10 puppies running around is going to be impossible (trust me) They are quite resonable in price and a paddling pool wont last more than 2 weeks I reckon. DOG PUPPY RABBIT TRAINING PEN RUN LARGE 48" FOLDING | eBay UK You can get them second hand a bit cheaper. We attached it to the whelping box so they had somewhere to sleep to.


----------



## reddogs

they are cute and their eyes are opening 

a pen will make you life easier and if you can find & afford one for inside and one for outside then you can move them around and make the cleaning up easier for yourself (providing the weather is kind)

Well done you for getting them this far

and as for washing! 5 loads for the puppies before I started on the human stuff - now that I wont miss and I am sure the washing machine will breathe a huge sigh of relief


----------



## hazel pritchard

I was just wondering does anyone live near and has a puppy pen they could loan , it would make life easier im sure,?


----------



## vizzy24

hazel pritchard said:


> I was just wondering does anyone live near and has a puppy pen they could loan , it would make life easier im sure,?


Good thinking! Let us know where you live


----------



## momentofmadness

They are little porkers.. 

You guys are obviously doing a great job..


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Thanks for the ideas guys I'll have a nosy on eBay etc and see what I can find. I live in Stockport? 
Note to ones self and anybody else thinking of it...do not put a hungry puppy near ones face :-( ...of to sulk :-( xxx


----------



## Cat_Crazy

Just read all 43 pages of this thread!

What stunning puppies  

You are doing such a good job and well done for taking care of mummy and her babies, can't wait to see them get bigger.

I'm not too far away from you but can't help in terms of puppy pen sorry, I do have a dog crate but suspect the bar spacing would be dangerous for tiny pups.


----------



## Mistyweather

I too, have spent most of the afternoon reading this thread...better than reading a book. Congratulations on your new babies....walking pics needed soon.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Thankyou everybody  they are trying their best to get walking but they look abit like they have been in pub all day haha. Another couple of piccys of 4 girls and the 6 boys(rip to my missing baby girl xxx) xxx


----------



## wooliewoo

Bless them all, they all look fantastic.
I remember calling our pups nodding dogs at this stage, they take 1 step forward and several sideways :laugh: Wont take long though for them to get the hang of it!!!!! Hope mums doing ok and ya little lad x


----------



## mia'smum

Aw bless! Pups look amazing, real chubbers! 
And a glimmer of an open eye! Where does the time go!!?  xxxx


----------



## Guest

luvmydogs said:


> She looks afar too far on for a mismate. I'd have said she's about 7 weeks not 5, and by the look of those teats she may have been bred from before. Can you feel any movement? Poor baby.


Agree with you 100% re the missmate!
BUT!! we did have a dog that was exactly like that with a PHANTOM! I was convinced she was in pup the vet said not but I was not convinced - yet I knew she had been near no dogs 100% during her season - I was honestly even thinking that maybe my male dog could have impregnated her even though he has been castrated years back! That phantom made that dog really ill, the tablets they gave her to get rid of the milk caused problems too!
She is my darling thatI lost aged just 4.5 years

OP - hope all goes well for you - sure your vet will be able to confirm - .then face the problem then if she is.
If it is a phantom milk thistle is said to help - but too late to do much good this time I fear.

DT


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Thanks doubletrouble but I think u missed a huge xhunk of the thread she was pregnant and gave birth to 11 puppies we sadly lost 1 at 1 week old and now have 10 pups over 2weeks old. Sorry to hear of your girly  xx


----------



## momentofmadness

Kay the pups are looking great..


----------



## hazel pritchard

WOW new pics are great
Hope all is ok with you xxx


----------



## Taylorbaby

xoxkaykxox said:


> New piccies taken today  xx


im coming to steal the 3rd one in!! :001_wub:


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Hi everyone, 
Puppies are doing amazing, lots of hard work now they are up and about. 
Going to keep 1 and call him Pumba  of the lion king! lol.
3 more weeks to go before they leave but still got 4 homes to find.
xxx


----------



## xoxkaykxox

why did my pics not work!


----------



## mia'smum

Aw try again!!!!!


----------



## hazel pritchard

So glad all is ok ,looking forward to pics, bet you and pups mum are worn out


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Hazel did you get my reply to your private message?
Second time lucky with pics...


----------



## petzplazaUK

aww theyre gorgeous arent they , i love that last puppy pic so sweet- he can come live with me lol ,where abouts are u based hun?


----------



## hazel pritchard

xoxkaykxox said:


> Hazel did you get my reply to your private message?
> Second time lucky with pics...


Hi , no didnt get your PM
The pics are fantastic xxxx


----------



## Tigerneko

aww they are beautiful - the 3rd and 4th ones are my favourite! is the 4th one blue?


----------



## mia'smum

Gorgeous pups!! So sweet! x


----------



## Taylorbaby

Verbatim said:


> aww they are beautiful - the 3rd and 4th ones are my favourite! is the 4th one blue?


the 3rd & 4th one are my favs to :001_wub:

must stop looking I want one!! :laugh:


----------



## xoxkaykxox

lol the last 1 is a she and she hasnt been chosen yet. We are in stockport nr manchester. The 3rd one isnt blue shes black u can kinda see a brindle pattern her name is Daisy. Wealso have an elvis nd a presley and their owners have never met its all a weird coincidence lol x


----------



## petzplazaUK

aww miles from me otherwise i might be tempted lol and a she too (all mine are girls ) must creep to OH lmao, both of mine were the last of the litter to be picked or often called runts - makes them even more special i think that other ppl passed them by and missed out on fabulous doggies


----------



## xhuskyloverx

Aww was wondering how you were getting on the other day  I love the 1st one sooo sweet


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Hi everyone, 
Just thought id give you a long awaited update..
Here are a few pics of some of the pups since being in their new homes, all are doing well.
Their names are Pumba, Stella, Elvis, Presley, Rosie, Jim, Hunter, Roxanna, Beau and Daisy


----------



## Malmum

Oh bless  what little superstars, as are you for helping them find their way in this world and finding loving homes for them.


----------



## mstori

just saw this thread.. wow!! and 1 of them looks the double of my naz (rip)

congrats!! did you keep one?


----------



## xoxkaykxox

I did, the 1 lay in the grass on the pics is my Pumba  
They all have amazing homes and ever 1 of them stay in touch, I have a group on Facebook which all the owners are in so I can talk to them and they can talk to each other and see how the litter mates are getting on, share photos and ask each advice on how they are dealing with certain things  each and every puppy is completely different, you wouldn't think they are the same litter if you put them in a line it's weird. I thought I'd pop back on to let you all know how everything was, you were all a big help and a great place to turn to and I thank every1 of u xx


----------



## Rosie Dane

I have just read this entire thread and wanted to tell you what an amazing thing you did! Those pups are gorgeous and all so different and I'm loving Pumba. Well done!!!


----------



## Jugsmalone

I've just read through the whole thread. What a brillant person you are. All the puppies are lovely. Glad you found homes for them.


----------



## kodakkuki

Just read the tgread there now (I wasn't a member when it was started!)
A similar thing happened when my friend adopted a rottieX from the pound!!
So glad all went well for you and the puppies; they are all adorable!!!
I would have picked pumba to!


----------



## LauraIzPops

I agree with the above comment!
I would have picked Pumba, he's gorgeous 
I wasn't a member either when all this happened, but you did something really good  Can't believe the owners didn't tell you! & poor little girl who died  What was it because of may I ask? It never said anything about her, RIP.


----------



## xoxkaykxox

Aww thank you for the cpliments and reading the whole thread  
The baby girl was the runt and unfortunately was stood on by accident by her mum, with 11 puppies you can't really blame her these things happen and unfortunately it happend to the weakest pup and she didn't make it, I stayed up all night with and things were looking up we got rehydrated but I. The end she was gasping for breath and lost her fight x


----------



## LauraIzPops

Oh how sad  Poor little thing, such a big litter though!


----------

